# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية [سهم] تحليلات البورصة المصرية  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## islam22

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
ان شاء الله فى الموضوع دة هحاول بقدر الامكان تحليل كل الاسهم الموجودة فى البورصة المصرية مالى و فنى و أبين فرص الشراء و نقاط الدخول و الخروج 
أدعو الله ان يكون الموضوع مفيد للجميع و منتظر أرائكم و مشاركتكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## islam22

هبدأ ان شاء الله بشركة العز للسيراميك و البورسلين ECAP 
1_سهم شركة العز للسيراميك و البورسلين ECAP 
من التحليل المالى لهذه الشركة نجد 
* المؤشرات الايجابية 
1_الايرادات زادت بنسبة 34.32%
زيادة الايرادات بيدل على ان الشركة عدلت من نشاطها مما ادى لزيادة الايرادات الواردة لها
2_صافى الربح زاد بنسبة 88.40% 
صافى الربح اذا زاد بيدل على ان الشركة قللت من المصروفات و زودت الايرادات و دة مؤشر إيجابى 
3_حقوق المساهمين زادت بنسبة 9.35%
دة بيدل ربما على دخول مساهمين جدد فى الشركة او ان المساهمين الحالين زودوا من أستثماراتهم فى الشركة 
4_الاصول زادت بنسبة 4.16 
دة بيدل ان الشركة زودت من الاصول الى بتملكها زى المبانى او العقارت او الالات و المعدات 
5_ربحية السهم زادت بنسبة 88.40% 
دة بيدل على ان نصيب السهم من الربح زاد 
6_القيمة الدفترية زادت بنسبة 9.35% 
و دة بيوضح ان قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة زادت و دة مؤشر إيجابى لان لو حدث و الشركة أفلست حاملى الاسهم بيأخدوا القيمة الدفترية للسهم 
7_العائد على الاصول زاد بنسبة 80.87% 
دة بيدل على زيادة قدرة الشركة فى أستخدام الاصول للحصول على ربح
8_العائد على حقوق الملكية زاد بنسبة 72.29% 
دة بردة بيدل على زيادة قدرة الشركة على استخدام حقوق الملكية فى الحصول على ارباح 
9_النقدية/رأس المال زاد بنسبة 14.48% 
و دة بيشير للسيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى لزيادة سيولة الشركة و قدرتها على تغطية الحقوق و الواجبات  
نسب التشغيل 
القيمة المقبولة لنسب التشغيل هى 1:1 او 100% و زى ما هو واضح ان نسب التشغيل للشركة دى عالية و دة مؤشر إيجابى 
10_معدل دوران الاصول 
2014 كان 159% 
2013 كان 138% 
نسبة التغير زادت بنسبة 15%  
11_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة 
2014 كان 160%
2013 كان 138% 
نسبة التغير زادت بنسبة 16%   
2_المؤشرات السلبية 
1_إجمالى الالتزامات زاد بنسبة 1.25% 
زيادة الالتزامات بوجه عام مؤشر سلبى و لكن فى هذه الحالة نسبة الزيادة صغيرة و ليست مقلقة 
2_مضاعف الربحية زاد بنسبة 11.48% 
مضاعف الربحية بيدل على الوقت الى بيستغرقه السهم لمضاعفة ربحيته 
كلما كانت النسبة دى موجبة كان هذا مؤشر سلبى لانه بيدل على طول الفترة الى بيأخدها السهم لمضاعفة ربحيته 
3_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية زاد بنسبة 110.02% 
مضاعف القيمة الدفترية بيدل على الوقت الى بيستغرقه السهم فى مضاعفة قيمته الدفترية و حاله من حال مضاعف الربحية كلما كانت النسبة موجبة دة مؤشر سلبى  
مقارنة المؤشرات الايجابية و السلبية بتوضح ان الشركة دى قوية ماليا لان المؤشرات السلبية بيقابلها عدد اكبر من المؤشرات الايجابية الى بيقلل من تأثيرها  
و دلوقتى هنروح للتحليل الفنى للسهم  
نلاحظ من التحليل الفنى للسهم تكون شمعة إيجابية و لكن لزيادة التأكيد يجب الانتظار للوصول لمستوى المقاومة القادم و نرى هل سيخترقه و يواصل الصعود أم سيرتد و يهبط 
سيتم شراء 5000 سهم عند سعر 5 جنيه 
و يكون الاهداف هى 
هدف اول عند 6 جنيه مستوى 23.6% فيبوناتشى
هدف تانى عند 7 جنيه مستوى 38.2% فيبوناتشى 
stop loss at 4.50

----------


## islam22

2_ سهم شركة أوراسكوم للفنادق و التنمية ORHD  
التحليل المالى للشركة  
أولا الأيرادات و صافى الارباح
الايرادات زادت بنسبة 42.87% و دة بيدل على زيادة و تحسن أداء نشاط الشركة مما أدى لزيادة كبيرة فى الايرادات و هذا مؤشر إيجابى  
صافى الربح و هو ما يتبقى بعد طرح المصروفات و كل ما يتعلق بها نجد ان صافى الربح زاد بشكل كبير بنسبة 141.78% و يعتبر هذا مؤشر إيجابى و هذا يدل على تصحيح الشركة لمسارها و تحقيق ربح عالى  
ثانيا حقوق الملكية و إجمالى الاصول  
حقوق الملكية للمساهمين فى الشركة كما نرى نسبة التغير ب 1.48% رغم صغر النسبة الا انه مؤشر إيجابى ربما يدل على أنضمام مستثمرين جدد للشركة او زيادة فى قيمة ما تملكه الشركة  
إجمالى الاصول يدل على ما تملكه الشركة من مبانى وعقارت و ألالات و معدات 
قد يبدو بما ان نسبة التغير سلبية و -0.96% الا انه ربما يكون مؤشر إيجابى حيث ربما تقوم الشركة ببيع بعض الاصول لسداد الالتزامات الواجبة عليه  
ثالثا إجمالى الالتزمات و المخزون 
إجمالى الالتزامات حيث تدل نسبة التغير السلبية و هى -1.84% على مؤشر إيجابى نظرا لتخفيف الشركة ما يتوجب عليها من واجبات تجاه الاخرين  
المخزون أيضا عندما تكون نسبة التغير سلبية و هى -7.26% هذا يدل على قدرة الشركة فى سرعة بيع مخزونها من المواد و هذا مؤشر إيجابى للشركة  
رابعا ربحية السهم و القيمة الدفترية  
للزيادة الكبيرة فى أرباح و إيرادات الشركة أثر مهم على قيمة السهم حيث أرتفعت قيمة السهم بنسبة كبيرة جدا حيث بلغت نسبة التغير 141.79% و هذا يدل على نمو نصيب السهم من الارباح بشكل كبير جدا و هذا مؤشر إيجابى 
القيمة الدفترية هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و  هى أيضا زادت بنسبة 1.48% و هذا مؤشر إيجابى و مشجع على الشراء  
خامسا العائد على الاصول و العائد على حقوق الملكية و النقدية/رأس المال 
العائد على الاصول حيث أستطاعت الشركة تغيير سياستها تجاه الاصول التى تسملكها و أستطاعت تحقيق ربح بنسبة تغير142.19% و هذا مؤشر إيجابى 
العائد على حقوق الملكية أيضا مؤشر إيجابى و ذلك لنسبة التغير الكبيرة و هى 141.18% و التى تبين مدى أستغلال الشركة لحقوق الملكية بطريقة مثالية  
النقدية/رأس المال زادت بنسبة تغير 5% و هذا مؤشر إيجابى حيث يشكل هذا البند السيولة المتاحة فى الشركة 
سادسا نسب السيولة 
اولا النسبة الجارية طالما ان النسبة الجارية لم تصل للقيمة المطلوبة و هى 2:1 او 200% فهى مؤشر سلبى إلا ان نسبة التغير الايجابية و هى 1.75% يدل على تصحيح الشركة لطريقها و محاولة رفع هذه النسبة للوصول للقيمة المطلوبة  
ثانيا النسبة السريعة أيضا مثلها مثل النسبة الجارية طالما لم تصل للقيمة المطلوبة و هى 1:1 او 100% الا انه نسبة التغير الكبير 4.06% مؤشر إيجابى   
سابعا نسب التشغيل 
و هى النسب الى تدل على كيفية أستغلال الشركة للأصول المشكلة و هى نؤشر إيجابى حيث ان نسبة التغير 44% فى القيمتين و هذا يدل على حسن أستغلال الشركة للأصول   
ثانيا التحليل الفنى للسهم   
نلاحظ ان السهم يختبر مستوى دعم  لذلك يجب الانتظار و نرى هل سيصحح مساره و يتجه صعودا ام سيخترق مستوى الدعم و يهبط لأسفل  
إذا اتجه صعودا 
ستكون نقاط الاهداف السعرية كالاتى 
شراء عند سعر 9.50 جنيه 
هدف اول عند 10.50 جنيه 
هدف تانى عند 11.50 جنيه 
stop loss at 8.50

----------


## islam22

3_ شركة "الدلتا للسكر SUGR "  
اول مؤشر او بند هننتاقشه هو بند الايرادات 
نلاحظ ان الايرادات زادت بنسبة 8.99% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن أنشطة الشركة و الذى أدى الى زيادة الايرادات   
تانى مؤشر هو بند صافى الارباح 
حيث حدث تغيير إيجابى فى صافى الارباح حيث زادت الارباح بنسبة 4.35% و دة بيدل على ان الشركة تحولت للربح او زيادة فى الربح فى عام 2014  
ثالت مؤشر هو إجمالى حقوق الملكية 
زيادة حقوق الملكية مؤشر إيجابى حتى لو كان بنسبة صغيرة و دة بيدل على دخول مستثمرين جدد الى الشركة او زيادة قيمة ما يملكه المستثمرين فى الشركة و هنا نسبة التغير كانت 1.65%   
رابع مؤشر هو إجمالى الاصول 
حيث حدث تغير إيجابى فى اجمالى الاصول حيث زادت بنسبة 14.96% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على أرتفاع قيمة ما تملكه الشركة من اصول  
خامس مؤشر إجمالى الالتزامات 
حيث نلاحظ زيادة فى الالتزامات و لكن نقف هنا للحظة بوجه عام زيادة الالتزامات مؤشر سلبى و لكن اذا استطاعت الشركة استخدام ما زاد عليها من التزامات فدة بيكون مؤشر إيجابى و بيؤدى لزيادة إيرادات الشركة و صافى الربح   
سادس مؤشر هو المخزون 
فى هذه الشركة نلاحظ زيادة المخزون بنسبة 61.98% و دة مؤشر لبى بيدل على ان الشركة مش قادرة على بيع و التخلص من المخزون و لكن ربما فى خطة الشركة زيادة المخزون ثم الدفع بكميات أكبر للسوق مما سيؤدى الى زيادة المبيعات و الايرادات    
و دلوقتى نروح لمجموعة مؤشرات أخرى و هى الخاصة بقيم السهم الدفترية و السوقية  
اول مؤشر معنا هو مؤشر ربحية السهم 
و ربحية السهم هى نصيب السهم من الارباح و بيدل زيادة قيمة السهم من الارباح على مؤشر إيجابى حيث زادت بنسبة 4.35%  
تانى مؤشر هو مضاعف الربحية 
يعنى ايه مضاعف الربحية ؟؟ هو الوقت الى بيأخده السهم ليضاعف أرباحه و هنا اذا كانت نسبة التغير سالبة فهذا مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ان السهم بيأخد وقت قليل فى مضاعفة أرباحه و لكن فى هذه الشركة النسبة موجبة و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيستغرقها فى مضاعفة السهم لأرباحه  
تالت مؤشر هو القيمة الدفترية 
بنستفيد بأيه لما نعرف القيمة الدفترية ؟
إذا حدث و أفلست الشركة يحصل حامل السهم على القيمة الدفترية و بالتالى نسبة التغير لو موجبة فدة مؤشر إيجابى  
رابع مؤشر هو مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
حاله من حال مضاعف الربحية كلما كانت نسبة التغير سالبة كان مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قصر مدة مضاعفة السهم لقيمته الدفترية 
و لكنه هنا مؤشر سلبى بيدل على طول الفترة الى بيأخدها السهم ليضاعف قيمته الدفترية  
خامس مؤشر هو النقدية/رأس المال 
بيدل المؤشر دة على السيولة التى تمتلكها الشركة و هنا نجدها مؤشر سلبى خيث نقصت نسبة السيولة لدى الشركة بقيمة 9.62%   
المؤشرات التى سنناقشها دلوقتى تعتبر من اهم المؤشرات الى أى احد من المستثمرين بياخدها ى عين الاعتبار قبل الشراء 
هو نسب السيولة و نسب التشغيل  
اولا نسب السيولة 
1_النسبة الجارية 
القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 2:1 او 200% 
زى ما هو واضح انها كانت فى 2013 مقبولة حيث عدت النسبة المقبولة بزيادة 95% و لكن فى 2014 قلت النسبة دى ل 174% و لكنها قاربت على النسبة المقبولة 
اما
2_النسبة السريعة 
فالقيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 1:1 او 100% 
حالها حال النسبة الجارية فى 2013 مقبولة حيث زادت عن القيمة المقبولة بنسبة 63.27% 
و لكن فى 2014 قلت النسبة دون القيمة المقبولة و لكنها قريبة نسبيا  
ـخر مؤشرات هى نسب التشغيل 
نسبة تغير سالبة بيدل على مؤشر سلبى و هو بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة أستغلال الاصول بتاعتها بطريقة جيدة   
و بكدة نكون انتهينا من شركة الدلتا للسكر
لا ينصح بالشراء فى هذه الحالة حيث ايضا كل الاخبار المتعلقة بها سلبية فلذلك سيكون نوع من المخاطرة الشراء فى هذه الشركة  
التحليل الفنى للسهم   
بيظهر ان السهم يتجه للصعود بشكل كبير و دة رغم بعض المؤشرات السلبية فى التحليل المالى للشركة الا انه مؤشر إيجابى بيدفع بعض المشترين للشراء فى السهم 
فى حالى الشراء ستكون الاهداف كالاتى 
شراء عند سعر 9.75 جنيه 
هدف اول عند 11 جنيه 
هدف تانى عند 12 جنيه 
stop loss at 8.50

----------


## islam22

4_سهم شركة العربية للأستثمارات المالية و التنمية القابضة للأسثتمارات المالية AIND  
من الاخبار المرتبطة بالسهم هو أرتفاع أرباح الشركة النصفية لعام 2015 ل 35 مليون جنيه و دة مؤشر إيجابى  
ثانيا التحليل الفنى للسهم  
نجد ان السهم كون شمعة إيجابية و أتجه للصعود مرة أخرى و دة مؤشر شراء و فى حالة قرار الشراء يتم تحديد الاهداف كالاتى 
سعر الشراء عند 1 جنيه 
هدف اول عند 1.30 جنيه 
هدف تانى عند 1.50 جنيه 
هدف تالت عند 2.00 جنيه 
stop loss at 0.75  
ثالثا التحليل المالى للشركة  
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 61.91% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل ان الشركة عدلت من نشطاها و دة أدى لزيادة الايرادات  
2_صافى الربح 
قل بنسبة -35.52% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه بيدل ان مصروفات الشركة زادت بنسبة كبيرة و لم تستطع الايرادات كفايتها و تحقيق صافى ربح  
3_إجمالى حقوق الملكية 
قل بنسبة -44.29% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على إما خروج عدد من المستثمرين من الشركة او فقدان مساهمى الشركة لبعض من ممتلكاتهم لدى الشركة  
4_إجمالى الاصول 
قل بنسبة -9.48% ربما انخفاض الاصول يكون مؤشر سلبى لكن لو تم بيع الاصول دى لتخفيف الالتزامات على الشركة فدة يعتبر مؤشر إيجابى و دة الى حصل 
5_إجمالى الالتزامات 
قل بنسبة -0.64% 
صحيح ان النسبة صغيرة إلا انه مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ان الشركة قللت من ألتزامتها و بالتالى بقلل من المصروفات الخاصة بالالتزامات دى   
ملحوظة : لا يوجد مخزون فى هذه الشركة لانها شركة خدمات   
6_ربحية السهم 
هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا قل بنسبة 35.52% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على ان أرباح السهم قلت او خسارة السهم لجزء كبير من قيمته فى السوق  
7_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيستغرقه السهم لمضاعفة ربحيته و هنا النسبة موجبة بقيمة 114.63% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على طوول فترة مضاعفة السهم لربحيته  
8_القيمة الدفترية 
و دى بتبين قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا قلت بنسبة -44.29% و دة مؤشر سلبى 
الفائدة من معرفة القيمة الدفترية هو ان لو حصل و أفلست الشركة بيحصل حامل السهم على القيمة الدفترية للسهم  
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
و هو الوقت الى بيستغرقه السهم لمضاعفة قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا النسبة موجبة بردة بقيمة 38.40% و دة مؤشر سلبى حاله من حال مضاعف الربحية حيث بيدل على طول مدة مضاعفة السهم لقيمته الدفترية  
10_العائد على الاصول 
و دة بيوضح ازاى الشركة بتستغل اصولها فى تحقيق أرباح و هنا قلت النسبة بقيمة -28.77% و دة مؤشر سلبى  
11_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و دة بيوضح ازاى الشركة بتستخدم حقوق الملكية لتحقق أرباح و هنا النسبة موجبة بقيمة 15.75% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على حسن أستخدام الشركة لحقوق الملكية فى إدخال أرباح 
12_النقدية/رأس المال
و هى مفتاح السيولة و هنا زادت بنسبة 64.13% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على وجود سيولة فى الشركة   
*نسب السيولة  
من أهم المؤشرات التى تشغل بال المشترين او امن ينوى الاشراء فى شركات قطاع الخدمات هى نسب السيولة  
13_النسبة الجارية 
القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 200% او 2:1 بمعنى ان تغطى الاصول المتداولة مرتين الالتزامات المتداولة 
فى عام 2014 النسبة 123.19% 
فى عام 2013 النسبة 152.93% 
نسبة التغير 18.98-% 
بعيدا عن ان نسبة التغير مؤشر سلبى و لكن بردة لو بصينا على النسب فى العامين هنلاقى انهم مؤشرات سلبية بتدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على تغطية سيولتها من عليها من واجبات  
14_النسبة السريعة 
القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 1:1 او 100% يمعنى ان تكون قيمة الاصول المتدلوة مطروح منها المخزون مساوية لقيمة الالتزامات المتداولة 
فى عام 2014 النسبة 124%
فى عام 2013 النسبة 152% 
نسبة التغير -18.98%
بعيدا عن نسبة التغير مؤشر سلبى و لكن فى الحالة دى النسب السريعة نسب مقبولة و هى مؤشر إيجابى   
*نسب التشغيل 
من اهم المؤشرات التى تشغل بال من ينوى الشراء فى شركات قطاع الصناعات لذلك فى هذه الحالة نسبة غير مؤثرة بنسبة كبيرة  
النسب او المؤشرات السلبية فى هذه الشركة أكثر بكثير من الايجابية لذلك لا ينصح بالشراء رغم الناتج الايجابى للتحليل الفنى

----------


## islam22

5_سهم شركة السويدى إليكتريك SWDY  
من الاخبار المرتبطة بالشركة هو فوز أحد الشركات التابعة لها بصفقة بقيمة 160 مليون يورو و دة مؤشر إيجابى و أثر على السهم إيجابيا فى الفترة الماضية    
اولا التحليل الفنى للسهم   
نلاحظ تكوين السهم لشمعة إيجابية بعد أرتداد من مستوى دعم قوى و صحح مساره و اتجه صعدوا  
لمن يريد الشراء الاهداف كالاتى 
الشراء عند سعر 39.85 جنيه
هدف اول 42.00 جنيه عند مستوى المقاومة القادم 
لو أخترق المستوى هيكون
هدف تانى عند 42.50 جنيه عند مستوى فيبوناتشى 23.6%
هدف تالت عند 45.00 جنيه مستوى فيبوناتشى 38.2%
stop loss at 39 at the last support level  
دلوقتى هنروح للتحليل المالى للشركة 
تعتبر شركة السويدى من الشركات القوية ماليا و دة الى هنوضحه فى الشرح   
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 12.69% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ان الشركة عدلت و صححت من نشاطها و دة ادى لزيادة إيراداتها  
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 317.91% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ان الشركة قللت من مصروفاتها بشكل كبير و ايضا نتيجة زيادة الايرادات  
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 8.46% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل أما على زيادة عدد المسثتمرين فى الشركة او زيادة قيمة ما تكمله الشركة  
4_الاصول 
قلت بنسبة -2.17% صحيح انها نسبة سالبة و لكن هى فى المعدل المقبول او سنلاحظ ان الالتزامات قلت أيضا فربما باعت الشركة بعض من الاصول لتقليل الالتزامات 
5_الالتزامات 
قلت بنسبة 2.17-% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل الشركة ما عليها من حقوق للغير  
6_المخزون 
قل بنسبة 8.85-% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قدرة الشركة على بيع المخزون و عدم بقاءه فى المخازن لفترة طويلة  
7_ربحية السهم 
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح 
زادت بنسبة 317.91% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة قيمة السهم فى السوق  
8_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيستغرقه السهم فى مضاعفة ربحيته و هنا هنلاقى ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -68.82% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قصر مدة مضاعفة السهم لربحيته  
9_القيمة الدفترية 
هو قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
و بنستفيد منها انه فى حالة إفلاس الشركة بيحصل حاملى الاسهم على القيمة الدفترية للسهم 
هنا زادت بنسبة 8.46% و دة مؤشر إيجابى  
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
هو الوقت الى بيستغرقه السهم فى مضاعفة قيمته الدفترية 
و هنا نجد ان النسبة إيجابية و هى 30.29% و هى مؤشر سلبى بيدل على طول المدة الى بيستغرقها السهم فى مضاعفة قيمته الدفترية  
11_العائد على الاصول
و هو قدرة الشركة على أستغلال أصولها فى تحقيق أرباح و هنا نجدها مؤشر إيجابى حيث زادت بنسبة 327.16% 
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو قدرة الشركة على استغلال حقوق ملكية مسثتمريها فى تحقيق أرباح و هنا نجدها مؤشر إيجابى حيث زادت بنسبة 285.33%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال 
و هو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا زاد بنسبة 6.04% و دة مؤشر إيجابى  
*نسب السيولة 
و بما ان شركة السويدى شركة صناعات فإن نسب السيولة ليست مؤثرة بنسبة كبيرة فى التقييم   
*نسب التشغيل 
و هى من اهم النسب للشركات العاملة فى قطاع الصناعات  
14_معدل دوران الاصول و هو ناتج قسمة المبيعات على إجمالى الاصول و هنا نجد نسبة التغير زادت بنسبة 21% و دة مؤشر إيجابى  
15_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة و هو ناتج قسمة المبيعات على إجمالى الاصول الثابتة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث زاد بنسبة 23%  
على الرغم من وجود مؤشرين او ثلاثة سلبين فى الشركة الا ان المؤشرات الاخرى الايجابية تقلل من تأثير المؤشرات السلبية و تعرضه لذلك ينصح بالشراء فى شركة السويدى إلكتريك لقوتها المالية و الفنية

----------


## islam22

6_سهم شركة المصرية للأتصالات ETEL  
التحليل الفنى للسهم   
من التحليل الفنى للسهم يظهر تكون شمعة إيجابية بعد الارتداد من مستوى 0% فيبوناتشى او أخر خط دعم 
لا ينصح بالشراء لان كثير من  المؤشرات بعيدا عن التحليل الفنى سلبية و غير مشجعة على الشراء   
كثيير من الاخبار المتعلقة بالمصرية للاتصالات سلبية و غير مشجعة على الشراء منها توقيع غرامات و نشوب حريق فى أحد السنترالات و إيقاف التداول على السهم  
دلوقتى هنروح للتحليل المالى للشركة  
1_ الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 9.15% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ان الشركة ممكن عدلت من نشاطها او أضافت نشاط جديد أدى لزيادة الايرادات  
2_صافى الربح 
قل بنسبة -31.30% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على زيادة المصروفات بشكل كبير و ان الايرادات رغم زيادتها لم تكن كافية لتغطية المصروفات و تحقيق صافى ربح 
3_حقوق الملكية 
قلت بنسبة -3.28% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيوضح ربما خروج أحد المستثمرين من الشركة او إنخفاض قيمة ما تملكه الشركة 
4_الاصول 
قلت بنسبة -0.98% صحيح ان النسبة قليلة و لكن هى مؤشر سلبى بيدل على حدوث نقص فى اصول الشركة و يمكن معرفة سبب النقص من متابعات سابقة للأخبار و الى وضحت حدوث حرائق فى بعض السنترالات و تدمرها بالكامل فدة أدى لخروجها عن العمل و يعتبر نقص فى الاصول 
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 13.95% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث بيدل على زيادة واجبات الشركة او حقوق الشركات الاخرى لدى الشركة 
6_المخزون 
قل بنسبة -4.49% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قدرة الشركة على التخلص من المخزون  
7_ربحية السهم 
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و دى قلت بنسبة -31.30% و دة مؤشر سلبى و بيوضح ان صافى الربح قل  
8_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيستغرقه السهم فى مضاعفة ربحيته و هنا النسبة موجبة بقيمة 18.19% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم لمضاعفة الربح  
9_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى الدفاتر لدى الشركة و هنا قلت بنسبة -3.28% و دة مؤشر سلبى 
القيمة الدفترية بتفيد ان الشركة لو حصل و أفلست يحصل حامل السهم على القيمة الدفترية  
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
الوقت الى بيستغرقه السهم فى مضاعفة قيمته فى الدفاتر و هنا نسبة سالبة بقيمة -18.80% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قصر المدة لمضاعفة السهم قيمته الدفترية  
11_العائد على الاصول
قل بنسبة -30.62% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على أستخدام أصولها فى تحقيق أرباح 
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
قل بنسبة -28.97% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على أستخدام ما يملكه مستثمريها من أملاك فى تحقيق ربح  
12_النقدية/رأس المال
و هى مفتاح السيولة و هنا قلت بنسبة -48.76% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على نقص ما تملكه الشركة من سيولة نقدية 
*نسب السيولة
من أهم النسب التى تشغل بال من يريد الشراء فى شركات الخدمات  
13_النسبة الجارية 
 وهى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 20% او 2:1 
سنة 2014 النسبة  207.22%
سنة 2013 النسبة 285.87% 
نسبة التغير -27.51%  
بعيدا عن نسبة التغير السلبية ألا ان النسب لا زالت ضمن القيمة المقبولة لهذة النسبة 
14_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتدولة مطروح منها المخزون على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 100% او 1:1 
سنة 2014 النسبة 198%
سنة 2013 النسبة 274.03% 
نسبة التغير -27.87%  
بعيدا عن نسبة التغير الايجابية الا ان النسب الموجود تعتبر جيدة نظرا لأنها زيادة عن القيمة المقبولة بشكل جيد   
فى النهاية لا ينصح بالشراء فى الشركة فى الوقت الحالى رغم وجود مؤشرات إيجابية مشجعة الا ان المؤشرات السلبية أكثر و ربما تحدث تأثير أكبر فى حركة السهم و تدفعه للهبوط

----------


## islam22

7_سهم شركة المصريين فى الخارج للأستثمار و التنمية ABRD  
من الاخبار المرتبطة بالسهم 
أرباح المصريين فى الخارج ترتفع ل 4.7 مليون جنيه و دة خبر إيجابى سيؤثر بطريقة إيجابية على السهم  
التحليل الفنى للسهم   
نلاحظ أرتداد السهم بعد الوصول لمستوى الدعم و تكوين شمعة إيجابية و دة أحد الامور المشجعة للمشترين   
دلوقتى هنروح للتحليل المالى للشركة  
1_الايرادات 
قلت بنسبة -44.01% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على قلة نشطات الشركة او عدم تحقيقها الاهداف المروجة منها 
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 77.21% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل الشركة للمصروفات و رغم إنخفاض الايرادات الا انها قدرت تحقق صافى ربح  
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 4.28% و دة مؤشر إيجابى ربما لأنضمام احد المستثمرين للشركة او زيادة قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة  
4_الاصول 
زادت بنسبة 11.1% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل ان الشركة أستطاعت إضافة أصول جديدة لممتلكاتها  
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 86.02% 
زيادة اللاتزامات له وجهين
ربما مؤشر سلبى حيث ان ممكن لو الشركة ماقدرتش تغطىيه يؤدى الى حدوث انهيار للشركة او الوصول لمرحلة الافلاس 
ربما مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان الشركة ممكن تستخدم الالتزامات دى فى زيادة الارباح و الايرادات و بالتالى هيساعد الشركة على النمو  
6_ربحية السهم 
وهى نصيب السهم من الربح و زادت بنسبة 77.21% و دة مؤشر إيجابى 
7_مضاعف الربحية 
و دة اوقت الى بيأخده السهم ليضاعف ربحيته و هنا النسبة سالبة بقيمة -40.55% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قصر هذه المدة 
8_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا نسبة إيجابية حيث زادت بقيمة 4.28%  
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته الدفترية و هنا مؤشر سلبى برغم انها نسبة إيجابية بقيمة 5.35% لان دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيستغرقها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى الدفاتر  
10_العائد على الاصول 
زاد بنسبة 59.42% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قدرة الشركة من الاستفادة من اصولها فى تحقيق أرباح 
11_العائد على الاصول 
زاد بنسبة 69.94% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة قدرة الشركة فى أستغلال ما يمكله مساهميها فى تحقيق أرباح 
12_النقدية/رأس المال 
و هو مفتاح السيولة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث زادت بنسبة 197.63%  
*نسب السيولة  
13_النسبة الجارية 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزاكات المتداولة و هنا القيمة المقبولة لها 2:1 او 200% 
سنة 2014 النسبة 191.97% 
سنة 2013 النسبة 300% 
نسبة التغير -36.01%  
رغم المؤشر السلبى لنسبة التغير إلا ان النسب الحالية جيدة نظرا لأقترابها من القيمة المقبولة   
ينصح بمتابعة هذا السهم جيدا نظرا لقوة الشركة المالية و الفنية و أيضا الاخبار الجيدة المرتبطة بالسهم

----------


## islam22

8_سهم شركو برايم للأستثمارات المالية PRMH  
من الاخبار المرتبطة بالسهم هو تحول شركة برايم للخسارة فى النصف العام من عام 2015 و دة مؤشر سلبى  
التحليل الفنى للسهم   
يظهر التحليل الفنى للسهم أرتداد السهم من عند خط الدعم الاخير و تصحيح الاتجاه صعودا و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدفع المشترين للشراء   
هنروح للتحليل المالى للشركة  
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 74.37% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة نشاطات الشركة الى بتقدر من خلالها تزود الايرادات  
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 303.24% و دة مؤشر إيجابى و دة نتيجة لزيادة الايرادات و نقص المصروفات  
3_حقوق المساهمين زادت بنسبة 1.91% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على دخول احد المستثمرين الجدد للشركة او زيادة قيمة ما يمكله مستثمرى الشركة من املاك 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 9.57% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ان الشركة أستطاعت إضافة أما عقارات او مقرات او أى اصول جديدة للشكرة  
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 97.71% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث انه لو لم تستطيع الشركة أستخدام الالتزامات دى فى تحقيق ارباح و زيادة الايرادات ممكن تؤدى الى إفلاس الشركة  
6_المخزون 
لا يوجد مخزون فى شركات الاستشارات المالية  
7_ربحية السهم 
زادت بنسبة 303.24% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على أرتفاع نصيب السهم من الربح 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -21.44% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم لمضاعفة ربحيته 
9_القيمة الدفترية 
زادت بنسبة 1.91% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ان قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة زادت  
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
هنا مؤشر سلبى لأن النسبة موجبه و هى 216.78% و دة بيدل على طوول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم لمضاعفة قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة  
11_النقدية/رأس المال 
و دة مفتاح او مؤشر السيولة و هنا زاد بنسبة 55.62% و دة مؤشر إيجابى  
12_العائد على الاصول 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تحقيق أرباح من خلال أستغلال الاصول الى تمتلكها و هنا زادت بنسبة 268.03% و دة مؤشر إيجابى  
13_العائد على رأس المال 
و هو قدرة الشركة على أستخدام ما يمكله مستثمريها من املاك فى تحقيق أرباح و هنا زادت بنسية 395.69%  
*نسب السيولة  
14_النسبة الجارية 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و هنا القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 200% او 2:1 
عام 2014 النسبة 322.62 
عام 2013 النسبة 508.46%
نسبة التغير -36.55%  
صحيح نسبة التغير سلبية لكن النسب للعامين هى أعلى من القيمة المقبولة و بكدة تكون مؤشر إيجابى  
15_النسبة الجارية 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة من غير المخزون على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و هنا القيمة القمبولة لهذه النسبة هى 100% او 1:1 
عام 2014 النسبة 323% 
عام 2013 النسبة 508.46% 
نسبة التغير -36.55%  
نفس الحال نسبة التغير سلبية لكن القيم تقع فى نطاق أعلى من القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة لذلك هى مؤشر إيجابى   
فى النهاية ينصح بمتابعة هذا السهم جيدا و ربما يكون هدفا فى الايام القادمة نظرا لقوة الشركة ماليا و التصحيح الفنى الذى قام به السهم

----------


## islam22

9_سهم شركة بايونيرز القابضة للأستثمارات المالية PIOH  
 من الاخبار المتعلقة بالشركة
انها حقق صافى ربح فى النصف الاول من عام 2015 ل 564 مليون جنيه و دة كان ليه تأثير إيجابى على السهم 
و ان الشركة بردة أستحوذت على 1.5 مليون سهم من شركة الكابلات الكهربية و دة بيدل على وجود سيولة فى الشركة بيسمح لها انها تغطى إلتزامتها و الحصول على صفقات أخرى دون التأثير على الموقف المالى لها   
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
يظهر التحليل الفنى للسهم تكوين شمعة إيجابية و تصحيح أتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدفع للشراء   
التحليل المالى للسهم  
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 242.74% و دة مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان الشركة ممكن تكون أضافت نشاطات جديدة زودت الايرادات او حسنت من اداء نشاطها  
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 129.34% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل نسبة المصروفات و زيادة نسبة الايرادات و دة ادى لزيادة صافى الربح  
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 4.37% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدلع لى أنضمام أحد المستثمرين الجدد للشركة او زيادة قيمة ما يمكله المستثمرين من املاك لدى الشركة 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 17.90% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدلع ىل ضم الشركة لعدد جديد من الاصول كالعقارات و المبانى او المعدات لملكيتها 
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 46.19% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث ان الالتزامات تعنى زيادة مروفات و ربما لو لم تستطع الشركة أستغلالها جيدا لتحولت لسبب مهم فى خسارة الشركة  
6_المخزون 
لا يوجد مخزون لشركات الاستشارات المالية  
7_ربحية السهم
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا زاد بنسبة 129.34% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيوضح ان ربح الشركة زاد و دة أثر إيجابيا على نصيب السهم 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
هنا مؤشر سلبى لان النسبة موجبة و هى 3.90% و دة بيدل على ان الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم لمضاعفة الربح بتاعه كبير  
9_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا زادت بنسبة 4.37% و دة مؤشر إيجابى حيث اننا بنستفاد من معرفة القيمة الدفترية فى ان لو الشركة حصل و فلست بيأخد حامل السهم القيمة الدفترية  
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
حاله من حال مضاعف الربحية و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته الدفترية و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان نسبة التغير موجبة و هى 138.28% و دة بيدل على طوول المدة الى بيضاعف فيها السهم قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة  
11_العائد على الاصول
هو قدرة الشركة على أستغلال الاصول فى تحقيق ربح و هنا زادت بنسبة 94.52% و دة مؤشر إيجابى 
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
هو قدرة الشركة على أستغلال ما يملكه مستثمريها من أصول لتحقيق ربح و هنا زادت بنسبة 119.73% و دة مؤشر إيجابى  
13_النقدية/رأس المال 
و النقطة دى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا زادت بنسبة 1729.21% و دة مؤشر إيجابى 
و كان واضح من قبل زيادة السيولة نتيجة شراء أسهم فى شركة الكابلات و زيادة صافى الربح و زيادة الايرادادت و كل دى كانت مقدمات لزيادة نسبة السيولة فى الشركة  
*نسب السيولة  
14_النسبة الجارية 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و القيمة القمبولة لهذه النسبة هى 200% او 2:1  
سنة 2014 النسبة 287.75% 
سنة 2013 النسبة 2820.19% 
نسبة التغير -89.80%  
صحيح ان نسبة التغير سالبة و صحيح ان القيمة قلت بدرجة كبيرة الا ان نسبة عام 2014 مازالت أعلى من القيمة المقبولة و دة مؤشر إيجابى  
15_النسبة الجارية 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة-المخزون فى تغطية الالتزامت المتادولة و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 1:1 او 100%  
سنة 2014 النسبة 288%
سنة 2013 النسبة 2820.16% 
نسبة التغير -89.80%  
بعيدا عن ان نسبة التغير سالبة و قيمة التغير بين السنتين كبيرة الا ان نسبة عام 2014 مازالت اعلى من القيمة المقبولة و دة مؤشر إيجابى  
فى النهاية شركة بايونيرز من الشركة القوية ماليا و فنيا و حتى و ان تعرض السهم لبعض التذبذات فى حركته الا انه ينصح فى الشراء فى الشركة

----------


## islam22

10_سهم شركة القاهرة للإسكان و التعمير ELKA 
التحليل الفنى للسهم   
بيشير التحليل الفنى لتكوين شمعة إيجابية جديدة و اتجه السهم للصعود مرة أخرى   
دلوقتى هنروح للتحليل المالى للشركة  
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 47.86% و دة مؤشر إيجابى حيث بيدل على تجديد الشركة لنشاطها مما أدى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح 
قل بنسبة -45.39% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على انه رغم زيادة الايرادات الا انها لم تستطع تغطية المصروفات و بالتالى مقدرتش تحقق صافى ربح  
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بنسبة 9.67% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ربما أنضمام احد المستثمرين للشركة او زيادة قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة من ممتلكات  
4_إجمالى الاصول 
زاد بنسبة 13.81% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة الشركة للأصول المملوكة مثل العقارات و السيارات و غيره من الاصول 
5_إجمالى الالتزامات 
زاد بنسبة 17.37% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه ممكن يتسبب فى زيادة المصروفات و تقليل الايرادات و عدم تحقيق صافى ربح و بالتالى يكون له تأثير سلبى على الشركة و السهم ما لم يتم أستخدام الالتزامات بطريقة صحيحة  
6_ربحية السهم 
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا قلت بنسبة -45.39% و دة مؤشر سلبى و دة نتيجة عدم تحقيق صافى ربح  
7_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم لمضاعفة ربحيته و هنا مؤشر سلبى لان النسبة موجبة و هى 131.91% و دة بيدل على طوول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم لمضاعفة ربحيته  
8_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هان مؤشر إيجابى حيث زادت بنسبة 9.67% و بنحتاج القيمة الدفترية للسهم لانه فى حالة حدوث إفلاس للشركة بيحصل حامل السهم على القيمة الدفترية  
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته الدفترية و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 26.63% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته الدفترية  
10_العائد على الاصول 
و هو كيفية أستخدام الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق أرباح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -52.02%  
11_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو كيفية أستغلال الشركة لما يمتلكه مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -50.21%  
12_النقدية/رأس المال 
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث زادت بنسبة 2207.01%   
فى النهاية رغم وجود بعض المؤشرات الايجابية إلا ان المؤشرات السلبية تأثيرها اكبر من الايجابية لذلك لا ينصح بالشراء فى هذه الشركة

----------


## islam22

11_سهم شركة العبوات الدوائية المتطورة APPC  
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
يظهر التحليل الفنى للسهم تكوين شمعة إيجابية و اتجاه السهم للصعود  
التحليل المالى للشركة  
1_الايرادات 
قلت الايرادات بنسبة -148.33% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث بيدل على توقف او تراجع نشاطات الشركة و دة الى أثر على الايرادات  
2_صافى الربح 
قل بنسبة -563.21% و دة مؤشر سلبى نتيجة أنخفاض الايرادات و زيادة المصروفات  
3_حقوق الملكية
قلت بنسبة 7.97% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث بيدل على خروج أحد المستثمرين من الشركة او اخفاض قيمة ما يملكه المستثمرين من ممتلكات  
4_الاصول 
قلت بنسبة -2.06% مؤشر سلبى و دة نتيجة إنخفاض حقوق الملكية او بيع الشركة لبعض ممتلكاتها لسداد الالتزامات  
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 11.07% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث بيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و تقليل الايرادات و التأثير السلبى على صافى الربح  
6_المخزون
زاد بنسبة 1.03% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على تصريف و التخلص من المخزون  
7_ربحية السهم 
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا قلت بنسبة -563.21% و دة مؤشر سلبى نتيجة إنخفاض الايرادات و عدم تحقيق صافى ربح 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيستغرقه السهم لمضاعفة ربحيته و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -119.24% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم لمضاعفة ربحيته 
9_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث قلت بنسبة -7.97% و بنحتاج القيمة الدفترية للسهم لانه فى حالة تعرض الشركة للإفلاس بيحصل حامل السهم على القيمة الدفترية  
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو القوت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -10.87% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم لمضاعفة قيمته الدفترية 
11_العائد على الاصول 
و هو أستغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -572.93%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو أستغلال الشركة لما يمتكله مستثمريها من ممتلكات فى تحقيق أرباح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -603.33%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال 
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -93.79% و دة بيدل على نقص السيولة المالية فى الشركة   
كل المؤشرات تشير انه لا ينصح بالشراء فى هذه الشركة و يجب الابتعاد عنها رغم التغير الايجابى فى الناحية الفنية للسهم

----------


## islam22

12_سهم شركة المصريين للإسكان و التنمية و التعمير EHDR  
من الاخبار المرتبطة بالشركة و السهم انه الشركة حققت زيادة فى الارباح بنسبة 157% فى النصف الاول من العام الحالى 2015 و دة مؤشر إيجابى على حالة السهم و موقف الشركة  
التحليل الفنى للسهم      
بيظهر التحليل الفنى للسهم تكون شمعة إيجابية و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدفع المشترين للشراء  
التحليل المالى للسهم  
1_الايرادات 
قلت بنسبة -18.73% و دة مؤشر سلبى 
ملحوظة : أعتمادا على ميزانية عام 2014/2013 هنلاقى ان الايرادات قلت لكن لو بصينا على الميزانية النصف او الربع سنوية للشركة لعام 2015 هنلاقى ان الايرادات زادت و دة مؤشر إيجابى   
2_صافى الربح 
قل بنسبة -39.81% و دة مؤشر سلبى 
ملحوظة :حاله من حال الايرادات صافى الربح فى ميزانية عام 2014/2013 قل و لكن فى ميزانية 2015 النصف او الربع سنوية للشركة هنلاقى ان صافى الربح زاد و دة مؤشر إيجابى 
3_حقوق المساهمين 
زادت بنسبة 
3.25% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل ربما على إنضمام أحد المستثمرين الجدد للشركة او أرتفاع قيمة ما يملكه المستثمرين من ممتلكات  
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 6.13% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قدرة الشركة على ضم ممتلكات و اصول جديدة  
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 13.83% و دة ربما يكون مؤشر سلبى لو لم تستطع الشركة أستغلاله فى تحقيق ربح و لكن فى الحالة دى هو يبدو انه مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان ميزانية العام الجديد تظهر ان الشركة رفعت من الايرادات و الارباح و دة بيدل على حسن أستغلالها لزيادة الالتزمات  
6_ربحية السهم
نصيب السهم من الربح أعتمادا بردة على ميزانية 2014/2013 الى فيها صافى الربح قل فدة ادى ان نصيب السهم من الربح قل هو كمان بنسبة -39.81% و دة مؤشر سلبى و لكن فى عام 2015 تحولت النسبة لمؤشر إيجابى و نسبة موجبة و دة لزيادة الايرادات و صافى الربح 
7_مضاعف الربحية 
الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف ربحيته و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 214.67% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف ربحيته 
8_القيمة الدفترية 
قيمة السهم فى الدفاتر و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 3.25%  
9_مضاعف القيمة الفدترية 
الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى الدفاتر و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى -43.29% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى الدفاتر  
10_العائد على الاصول 
قدرة الشركة على أستغلال الاصول فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -43.29%  
11_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
قدرة الشركة على أستغلال ما يملكه المساهمين من ممتلكات فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -43.70% 
12النقدية/رأس المال 
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 130.34%  
*نسب السيولة 
رغم انها لا تمثل أهمية كبيرة فى الشركات المنتجة او العاملة فى قطاع البناء او التعمير الا انه يجب توضيح هذه النسب 
13_النسبة الجارية 
و هى قدرة اللاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و القيمة المقبلوة لهذه النسبة هى 200% او 2:1  
النسبة 2014 122.29% 
النسبة 2013 138.48%
نسبة التغير -11.69%  
مؤشر سلبى حيث انها لم تصل للقيمة المقبولة و نسبة التغير سالبة   
14_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة بدون أستخدام المخزون و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 100% او 1:1  
النسبة 2014 122%
النسبة 2013 138.48% 
نسبة التغير -11.69% 
رغم ان نسبة التغير سالبة إلا ان النسب لم تتعد القيمة المقبولة لها و هنا هى مؤشر إيجابى   
رغم وجود نسب او مؤشرات سالبة إلا ان النسب او المؤشرات الموجبة تقلل من تأثير الاخرى السالبة و يبدو ان الشركة صححت من مسارها فى عام 2015 و تتجه للربح و زيادة الايرادات حتى السهم يتجه للتصحيح و الصعود لذلك ينصح بمتابعة السهم جيدا و ربما يكون هدفا للشراء فى الايام القادمة

----------


## islam22

13_سهم شركة مينا للأستثمار العقارى و السياحى MENA  
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
بيظهر التحليل الفنى للسهم تكوين شمعة إيجابية و إتجاه السهم للصعود مرة اخرى   
التحليل المالى للشركة  
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 7.21% و دة مؤشر إيجابى حيث بيدل على زيادة النشاطات الى بتقوم بها الشركة و دة ادى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح 
قل بنسبة -527.61% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث انه بيبن ان رغم ان الايرادات زادت الا انها مقدرتش تغطى المصروفات فدة أدى الى ان صافى الربح بالسالب 
3_حقوق المساهمين
قلت بنسبة -13.18% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث انه بيدل على خروج أحد المسثمرين من الشركة او إنخفاض نسبة ما يملكه المستثمرين بالشركة من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول
قلت بنسبة -15.76% و دة  مؤشر سلبى حيث بيدل على نقص الاصول الى بتمتلكها الشركة و ممكن يكون حصل نقص فى الاصول لتقليل الالتزامات و دة فى الحالة دى هيبقى مؤشر إيجابى  
5_الالتزامات 
قلت بنسبة -17.38% و دة مؤشر إيجابى حيث بيدل على قدرة الشركة على سداد او التخلص من كثيير من الالتزامات الى عليها  
6_المخزون
قل بنسبة -16.18% و دة مؤشر إيجابى حيث بيدل على ان الشركة بتقدر تتخلص او تبيع المخوزن الموجود عنها  
7_ربحية السهم 
قلت بنسبة -527.61% و دة مؤشر سلبى و دة نتيجة إنخفاض صافى الارباح حيث ان ربحية السهم هى نصيب السهم من الربح 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف ربحيته و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -119.51% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف ربحيته 
9_القيمة الدفترية 
قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث قلت بنسبة -13.18%  
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاترا لشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -16.59% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته الدفترية  
11_العائد على الاصول 
و هو أستغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق أرباح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة سالبة -607..60%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو أستغلال الشركة لما يمتلكه مساهميها من أصول و ممتلكات فى تحقيق أرباح  و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة -592.53%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بنسبة -60.19%   
بمقارنة المؤشرات الايجابية مع السلبية يتضح انه لا ينصح بالشراء فى هذه الشركة لأن رغم تصحيح الاداء الى عمله السهم الا ان تأثير المؤشرات السلبية أكبر و أقوى منه

----------


## islam22

14_سهم شركة المصرية لخدمات التليفون المحمول "موبينيل" emob  
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
زى ما هو واضح تكوين السهم لشمعة خضراء إيجابية مما قد يدفع البعض للشراء حيث انها مؤشر إيجابى  
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 3.85% و دة مؤشر إيجابى حيث بيدل على ان الشركة زودت نشاطها الى بتقدر منه تزود الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح
قل بنسبة -12.46% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث بيدل على زيادة المصروفات و ان الايرادات رغم زيادتها الا انها مقدرتش تغطى المصروفات  
3_حقوق الملكية
قلت بنسبة -22.99% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث بيدل على خروج احد المساهمين من الشركة او انخفاض قيمة ما يملكه مساهمى الشركة من ممتلكات لدى الشركة 
4_الاصول 
قلت بنسبة -6.31% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث بيدل على ان الشركة باعت بعض ممتلكاتها 
5_الالتزامات 
قلت بنسبة -4.21% و دة مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان الشركة قللت من المصروفات او حقوق الاخرين لديها و هنا لو رجعنا للاصول هنلاقيها أصبحت مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان نتيجة تقليل الاصول هو التخلص من بعض الالتزامات  
6_النخزون 
قل بنسبة -2.12% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ان الشركة بتقدر تتخلص او تبيع المخوزن بتاعها  
7_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث قلت بنسبة -12.46% و دة نتيجة ان صافى الربح قل  
8_مضاعف الربحية 
زاد بنسبة 49.58% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث انه بيدل على ان الوقت الى بيستغرقه السهم فى مضاعفته نصيبه من الربح كبير 
9_القيمة الدفترية 
قلت بنسبة -22.99% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث ان قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة قلت  
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
زاد بنسبة 30.94% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث ان الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة كبير 
11_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها نسبة سالبة و هى -6.57%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو أستغلال الشركة لما يمتلكه مساهميها من ممتلكات فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بنسبة 13.68%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا قلت بنسبة -60.19% و دة مؤشر سلبى   
رغم وجود مؤشرات إيجابية الا ان تأثير المؤشرات السلبية أقوى منها لذلك ل ينصح بالشراء فى هذه الحالة

----------


## islam22

15_سهم شركة السادس من اكتوبر للأستثمار و التنمية سوديك OCDI  
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
التحليل الفنى يظهر تكون شمعة سلبية و دة بيعتبر مؤشر سلبى  و غير مشجع للشراء 
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 3.12%  و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة نشاطات الشركة الى بتؤدى الى زيادة الايرادات  
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 134.52% و دة مؤشر إيجابى حيث بيدل على ان الشركة قدرت تقلل من المصروفات و زودت الايرادات مما ادى لزيادة صافى الربح  
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 66.91% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ان الشركة انضم لها مساهمين جدد او ان قيمة ما يملكه المساهمين الحالين زادت 
4_الاصول 
زادت بنسبة 80.65% و دة مؤشر إيجابى حيث بيدل على ان الشركة زودت أصولها الى بتمتلكها 
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 85.09% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث ممكن ان الالتزامات دى لو الشركة ماقدرتش تستغلها بطريقة صحيحة لتحقق ربح يعوض الالتزامات دى ممكن يؤدى الى إفلاس الشركة  
6_ربحية السهم
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث زادت بنسبة 134.52% 
7_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف ربحيته و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سلبية و هى -284.51% و دة بيدل على ان الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف ربحيته قليل 
8_القيمة الدفترية 
قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انه زاد بنسبة 66.91% و دة بيدل على زيادة قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
و هو الوقت الى بحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -36.31% و دة بيدل على ان قصر الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته الدفترية 
بنستفاد من معرفة القيمة الدفترية و مضاعف القيمة الدفترية فى ان لو حصل و افلست الشركة بيحصل حامل السهم على القيمة الدفترية للسهم  
10_العائد على الاصول 
زاد بنسبة 119.11% و دة مؤشر إيجابى حيث بيدل على زيادة قدرة الشركة فى أستغلال اصولها لتحقيق أرباح 
11_العائد على رأس المال 
زاد بنسبة 120.68% و دة مؤشر إيجابى حيث بيدل على زيادة قدرة الشركة فى أستغلال ما يملكه المساهمون من ممتلكات فى تحقيق ربح  
12_النقدية/رأس المال 
زادت بنسبة 17.80% و دة مؤشر إيجابى لان بيدل على السيولة المتاحة فى الشركة و هنا زادت  
*نسب السيولة 
13_النسبة الجارية 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث زادت بنسبة 45.52%  
14_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون الحاجة لأستخدام المخزون و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث زادت بنسبة 45.52%  
*نسب التشغيل  
15_معدل دوران الاصول 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد أصولها و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -22%  
16_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد الاصول الثابتة كالعقارات و السيارت و ما يشابهه و هنا مؤشر لإيجابى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 11%  
فى النهاية رغم التحليل الفنى السلبى للسهم إلا ان مؤشرات الشركة إيجابية و مشجعة على الشراء لذلك ينصح بالشراء او وضع الشركة هدف للشراء

----------


## islam22

16_سهم شركة الاسماعيلية_مصر للدواجن isma  
التحليل الفنى للسهم     
يظهر التحليل الفنى للسهم تكون شمعة إيجابية مما يكون سبب لدفع المشترين للشراء   
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم أرتفاع أرباح الشركة فى النصف الاول من العام 2015 الى 17 مليون جنيه و دة بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى  
التحليل المالى للشركة  
1_الايرادات 
قلت بنسبة -9.48% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على ان نشاطات الشركة غير ادرة على تحقيق إيرادات  
2_صافى الربح 
قل بنسبة -904.19% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث بيدل على ان المصروفات زادت بنسبة كبيرة و قابلها إنخفاض فى نسبة الايرادات فدة إدى لإنخفاض كبير فى صافى الربح  
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بنسبة 33.55% و دة مؤشر إيجابى رغم نقص الايرادات و صافى الربح الا ان هناك مستثمرين جدد بينضموا للشركة او قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة الحاليين فى إزدياد  
4_الاصول 
زادت بنسبة 0.79% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة الشركة لما تملكه من أصول  
5_الالتزامات 
قلت بنسبة -17.84% و دة مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان الشركة قدرت تقلل من الالتزامات الى عليها رغم إنخفاض الايرادات و صافى الربح  
6_المخزون 
زاد بنسبة 40.99% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث ان بيدل على ان الشركة لا تستطيع التخلص او بيع المخزون  
7_ربحية السهم 
قلت بنسبة -904.19% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث بيدل على إنخفاض نصيب السهم من الربح و دة نتيجة إنخفاض الايرادات و تحقيق صافى خسارة  
8_مضاعف الربحية 
هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -107.02% و دة بيدل على قصر الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف ربحيته 
9_القيمة الدفترية 
قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة وهنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 33.55% و دة بيدل على زيادة قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -43.56% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة  
11_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال الشركة للأصول فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -897.91%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو استغلال الشركة لممتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -702.16%  
13_النقدية/ رأس المال 
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا زادت بنسبة 256.22% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة السيولة فى الشركة   
*نسب السيولة  
14_النسبة الجارية 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 52.82%  
15_النسبة السريعة 
و ى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتدوالة دون استخدام المخزون و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 27.11%  
*نسب التشغيل  
16_معدل دوران الاصول 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد اصولها و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -7% 
17_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد اصولها الثابتة كالعقارات و السيارت و غيره و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -14%   
فى النهاية رغم وجود مؤشرات إيجابية كثيرة الا انه يظل تأثير المؤشرات السلبية قوى و ينصح بالانتظار و عدم الشراء حتى تعدل الشركة من المؤشرات السلبية و تعمل تصحيح لمسار هذه المؤشرات

----------


## islam22

17_شركة أسيك للتعدين ASCM  
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة سلبية و دة مؤشر سلبى لا يدفع المشترين للشراء   
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 20.67% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاطات الشركة الى بتؤدى لزيادة الايرادات  
2_صافى الربح 
قل بنسبة -65.12% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على رغم من زيادة الايرادات الا ان الشركة زودت المصروفات بطريقة أكبر مما أدى لتحقيق صافى خسارة و ليس ربح  
3_حقوق الملكية 
قلت بنسبة -8.72% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على خروج أحد المستثمرين من الشركة او إنخفاض قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة من ممتلكات  
4_الاصول 
زادت بنسبة 3.35% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قدرة الشركة على زيادة ما تملكه من أصول  
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 7.245 و دة مؤشر سلبى لان زيادة الالتزامات تعنى زيادة مصروفات على الشركة و ان لم تحسن الشركة أستغلال الالتزامات دى ممكن تؤدى الى إفلاسها 
6_المخزون 
زاد بنسبة 7.14% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع المخزون 
7_ربحية السهم 
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث قلت بنسبة -65.12% و دة نتيجة تحقيق الشركة لصافى خسارة  
8_مضاعف الربحية 
هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 180.02% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بحتاجها السهم ليضاعف ربحيته  
9_القيمة الدفترية 
قلت بنسبة -8.72% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه بيدل على إنخفاض قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة  
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -2.34% و دة بيدل على ان الوقت الى بحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته الدفترية قليل 
11_العائد على الاصول 
هو قدرة الشركة على أستغلال الاصول فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -66.25%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو قدرة الشركة على أستغلال ما يملكه مستثمريها لتحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -61.79%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال 
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث زادت بنسبة 48.15%  
*نسب السيولة  
14_النسبة الجارية 
و هو قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث زادت بقيمة 17.36%  
15_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون الحاجة لأستخدام المخزون و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 18.65%   
فى النهاية لا ينصح بالشراء فى الشركة حيث ان المؤشرات السلبية أكثر من المؤشرات الايجابية و عدم وضوح قدرة الشركة على تصحيح الوضع فى الوقت الحالى

----------


## islam22

18_سهم شركة النصر للمنسوجات و الملابس KABO 
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون اتجاه صاعد للسهم مما يدفع المستثمرين للشراء   
التحليل المالى للشركة   
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 2.95% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تصحيح الشركة لنشاطها مما أدى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح 
قل بنسبة -50.40% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث ان رغم زيادة الايرادات الا ان المصروفات كانت أكثر و دة ادى لتحقيق صافى خسارة  
3_حقوق الملكية 
قلت بنسبة -0.90% و لكنه لا يعتبر مؤشر سلبى لانها نسبة ضئيلة  
4_الاصول 
زادت بنسبة 0.25% و رغم صغر النسبة الا انه مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قدرة الشركة على زيادة أصولها المملوكة  
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 1.67% و رغم الزيادة الا انه لا يعتبر مؤشر سلبى لانها نسبة صغيرة  
6_المخزون 
قل بنسبة -4.62% و دة بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى حيث بيدل على قدرة الشركة على بيع ما لديها من مخزون  
7_ربحية السهم
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث قل بنسبة -50.40% و دة نتيجة تحقيق صافى خسارة  
8_مضاعف الربحية 
هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 145.80% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الربح  
9_القيمة الدفترية 
قلت بنسبة -0.90% و و دة بيعتبر مؤشر سلبى لانه بيدل على إنخفاض قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة  
10_مضاعف الربحية 
مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 21.92% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة  
11_العائد على الاصول 
و هو قدرة الشركة لأستغلال أصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -50.52%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو قدرة الشركة على أستغلال ما يملكه مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -49.95%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال 
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث زادت النسبة بقيمة 2933.95% و دة بيدل على زيادة السيولة فى الشركة بصورة كبيرة  
* نسب السيولة  
14_النسبة الجارية 
هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 5.25%  
15_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة بدون أستخدام المخزون و هنا مؤشر حيث انها زادت بقيمة 18.53%  
*نسب التشغيل  
16_معدل دوران الاصول 
و هى قدرة الشركة على تجديد ما لديها من أصول و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 6% 
17_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة 
و هى قدرة الشركة على تجديد الاصول الثابتة كالعقارات و السيارات و غيرها و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -4% 
رغم بعض المؤشرات الإيجابية كأتجاه السهم الصاعد الا ان المؤشرات السلبية تأثيرها أقوى لذلك لا ينصح بالشراء فى الشركة

----------


## islam22

19_سهم شركة الجيزة العامة للمقاولات GGCC  
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم و الشركة هو أرتفاع ارباح الشركة النصفية فى عام 2015 الى 96% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدعو و يدفع للشراء   
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
بيظهر التحليل الفنى اتجاه السهم للهبوط و دة مؤشر سلبى و لكن يجب الانتظار قليلا و عدم الحكم سريعا ربما تبدأ بعدها حالة تصحيح و يتجه السهم للصعود مرة أخرى  
التحليل المالى للشركة  
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 49.65% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة نشاطات الشركة الى بتؤدى الى تحقيق إيرادات  
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 47.40% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل الشركة للمصروفات و زيادة الايرادات و دة ادى لزيادة الارباح 
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 27.17% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة عدد المستثمرين فى الشركة او زيادة قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة من ممتلكات  
4_إجمالى الاصول 
زادت بنسبة 12.62% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قدرة الشركة فى زيادة ما تملكه من أصول  
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 6.99% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه ربما ممكن الشركة لا تستطيع أستخدامه جيدا فيؤدى الى زيادة المصروفات و تقليل الايرادات و الارباح 
6_المخزون 
زاد بنسبة 123.94% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع او التخلص من مخزونها و لكن ربما يكون هدف الشركة زيادة المخزون لفترة بعدها بيعه و دة حصل فى عام 2015 و أدى لزيادة الايرادات و الارباح و انخفض المخزون بنسبة كبيرة  
7_ربحية السهم 
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بنسبة 47.40% و دة بيدل على زيادة نصيب السهم من الربح  
8_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 9.01% و دة بيدل على ان السهم بيحتاج مدة أطول لمضاعفة ربحيته  
9_القيمة الدفترية 
و هو قيمة السهم فى الدفاتر و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بنسبة 27.17% و دة بيدل على أرتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى الدفاتر و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان نسبة التغير موجبة و هى 60.68% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى الدفاتر 
بنحتاج القيمة الدفترية فى انه لو تعرضت الشركة للافلاس بيحصل حامل السهم على قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة  
11_العائد على الاصول
هو أستغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بنسبة 30.88%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تحقيق ربح من خلال ما يملكه مساهميها من ممتلكات و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بنسبة 15.91%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و دى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بنسبة 40.95%  
*نسب السيولة  
14_النسبة الجارية 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 200% او 2:1  
النسبة عام 2014 هى 141.32% 
النسبة عام 2013 هى 133.45% 
نسبة التغير هى 5.90% 
رغم نسبة التغير الايجابية الا انه النسب فى العامين لم يصلوا للنسبة المقبولة و دة بيعتبر مؤشر سلبى  
15_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون الحاجة لأستخدام المخزون و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 100% او 1:1  
النسبة عام 2014 هى 136% 
النسبة عام 2013 هى 130.74% 
نسبة التغير هى 3.76% 
نسبة التغير إيجابية و النسب وصلت للقيمة المقبولة و زيادة و دة بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى  
رغم الصورة الفنية للسهم الى بتعبر عن مؤشر سلبى الا انه يوجد عدد جيد من المؤشرات الايجابية الى بتشجع على الشراء فى هذه الشركة  
فى حالة الشراء 
يكون سعر الدخول او الشراء هو السعر الحالى 2.29 جنيه 
هدف اول عند سعر 4.00 جنيه 
هدف تانى عند سعر 5.00 جنيه  
وقف خسارة عند 1.75 جنيه

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة هيرميس القابضة HRHO  
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
يظهر التحليل الفنى للسهم تكون شمعة إيجابية و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدفع المستثمرين للشراء 
التحليل المالى للشركة  
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 13.94% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاط الشركة مما أدى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 311.05% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة أرباح الشركة و انخفاض المصروفات  
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 4.04% و دة بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى لانه بيدل ربما على انضمام احد المستثمرين الجدد للشركة او زيادة قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة من ممتلكات  
4_الاصول 
زادت بنسبة 12.31% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة الشركة لما تملكه من اصول زى العقارات و ووسائل النقل و المقرات و غيرها من الاصول  
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 14.07% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه لو لم تستطع الشركة أستخدامه جيدا فبيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و التأثير على الايرادات و صافى الربح  
6_المخزون 
بما انها شركة أستشارات مالية فلا يوجد مخزون هنا 
7_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 311.05% و دة بيدل على أرتفاع حصة السهم من ارباح الشركة 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من أرباح الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى لان النسبة سالبة و هى -184.56% و دة بيدل على قصر الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف ربحيته  
9_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 4.04% و دة بيدل على زيادة قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
حاله من حال مضاعف الربحية و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى الدفاتر لدى الشركة و لكن هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 78.46% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته الدفترية  
11_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال الشركة لما تملكه من اصول فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 287.92%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو أستغلال الشركة لما يملكه مستثمريها من أملاك فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 302.86% 
13_النقدية/رأس المال 
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 10.48%  
فى النهاية شركة هيرميس من الشركات القوية ماليا و فنيا و ينصح بالشراء فيها  
لمن يريد الشراء  
سعر الدخول هيكون بالسعر الحالى و هو 8.43 جنيه 
هدف اول عند 9.50 جنيه
هدف تانى عند 10.50 جنيه
هدف ثالث عند 12.00 جنيه
وقف خسارة عند 7.00 جنيه

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة البويات و الصناعات الكيماوية pach  
التحليل الفنى للسهم      
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة سلبية و اتجاه السهم للهبوط و دة مؤشر سلبى بيبعد المشترين عن الشراء  
التحليل المالى للشركة  
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 4.49% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن فى نشاط الشركة مما أدى لزيادة الايرادات  
2_صافى الربح 
قل بنسبة -13.23% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث انه رغم زيادة الايرادات الا انه المصروفات كانت أكثر مما أدى لتحقيق صافى خسارة  
3_حقوق المساهمين 
قلت بنسبة -3.78% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على خروج أحد المستثمرين من الشركة او انخفاض قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة من ممتلكات  
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 0.64% صحيح رغم صغر النسبة الا انه مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة قيمة ما تملكه الشركة من اصول  
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 17.12% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه ربما لا تستطيع الشركة أستغلاله جيدا مما يؤدى الى زيادة المصروفات و زيادة خسائر الشركة 
6_المخزون 
قل بنسبة -42.30% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قدرة الشركة على بيع المخزون  
7_ربحية السهم 
وهو نصيب السهم من الارباح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انه النسبة قلت بقيمة -13.23%  
8_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ارباح الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى لان النسبة موجبة و هى 28.06% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الارباح 
9_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى الدفاتر و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -3.78% و دة بيدل على انخفاض قيمة السهم فى الدفاتر  
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 11.11% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول 
و هو قدرة الشركة على استغلال أصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بنسبة -13.78% 
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تحيقي ربح من خلال أستغلال ما يملكه مساهميها من ممتلكات و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بقيمة -9.83%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال 
هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 62.25%  
*نسب السيولة  
14_النسبة الجارية 
وهى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 200% او 2:1  
النسبة عام 2014 هى 227.63% 
النسبة عام 2013 هى 260.56% 
نسبة التغير هى -12.64%  
رغم نسبة التغير السلبية الا ان النسب فى العامين لم تقل عن القيمة المقبولة و دة بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى  
15_النسبة السريعة
وهى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون الحاجة لأستخدام المخزون و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 100% او 1:1  
النسبة عام 2014 هى 202% 
النسبة عام 2013 هى 208.67% 
نسبة التغير هى -3.23%  
رغم نسبة التغير السلبية الا انه النسب فى العامين أكبر من القيمة المقبولة لذا تعتبر مؤشر إيجابى  
*نسب التشغيل  
16_معدل دوران الاصول 
وهى قدرة الشركة على تجديد اصولها 
وهنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 5%  
17_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد اصولها الثابتة كالعقارات و السيارات و غيرها مما يعتبر أصل ثابت وهنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 27%   
رغم المؤشرات الايجابية الا ان تأثير المؤشرات السلبية اوضح و أقوى و التحليل الفنى السلبى للسهم كل دة يدفع لعدم الشراء فى هذه الشركة

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة عامر جروب القابضة AMER 
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة إيجابية و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدفع للشراء   
لمن يريد الشراء يكون كالاتى  
سعر الدخول هو سعر السوق الحالى 0.88 جنيه
هدف اول عند 1.25 جنيه 
هدف تانى عند 1.75 جنيه
هدف ثالث عند 2.50 جنيه 
وقف خسارة عند 0.50 جنيه  
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 5829.96% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تصحيح الشركة لنشاطها و تحقيقها غيرادات كبيرة 
"توضيح النسبة ليه كبيرة : لان فى عام 2013 كانت الشركة محققة خسائر زيادة عن خمسة ملايين جنيه و لكن فى عام 2014 قدرت تعوض الخسائر و ترفع الايرادات دى لما يزيد عن 295 مليون جنيه و دة الى أدى لنسبة تغير كبيرة زى ما هو واضح هنا " 
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 1115.82% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على انخفاض مصروفات الشركة و زيادة الايرادات 
"بالنسبة لرقم نسبة التغير حاله من حال نسبة الايرادات تحول الشركة من الخسارة فى 2013 الى تعويض و تحقيق صافى ربح كبير فى 2014 " 
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 1.58% و دة يعتبر مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على دخول أحد المستثمرين الجدد فى الشركة او زيادة قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة من ممتلكات  
4_الاصول 
زادت بقيمة 0.73% رغم صغر النسبة الا انها مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة اصول الشركة 
5_الالتزامات 
قلت بنسبة -3.34% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل الشركة لما عليها من مصروفات و التزامات تجاه الاخرين  
6_ربحية السهم
وهى نصيب السهم م نالربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 1115.82% و دة بسبب زيادة الايرادات و صافى الربح بصورة كبيرة  
7_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -125.51% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف ربحيته  
8_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة وهنا زادت بقيمة 1.58% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على أرتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاج السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسشبة موجبة و هى 159.18% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 1108.48%  
11_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو استغلال الشركة لما يملكه مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 1100.03%  
12_النقدية/رأس المال 
و هو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بقيمة -67.86%  
*نسب السيولة  
13_النسبة الجارية 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 200% او 2:1  
النسبة عام 2014 هى 351.68% 
النسبة عام 2013 هى 338.01%
نسبة التغير 4.05% 
نسبة التغير إيجابية و النسب أكبر من القيمة المقبولة لذلك فهى مؤشر إيجابى  
14_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون أستخدام المخزون و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 100% و 1:1  
النسبة عام 2014 هى 352%
النسبة عام 2013 هى 338.01%
نسبة التغير هى 4.05%
نسبة التغير إيجابية و النسب فى العامين أكبر من القيمة المقبولة لذلك فهى مؤشر إيجابى  
و من الاخبار المتعلقة أيضا بالشركة ان شركة عامر جروب تستعد لقيد شركة "بورتو القابضة " فى البورصة و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيؤثر إيجابيا على الشركة و حركة السهم  
مجموعة عامر جروب من الشركات القوية ماليا و فنيا لذلك ينصح بالشراء فيها

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة اوراسكوم للأتصالات و الاعلام و التكنولوجيا القابضة OTMT  
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة إيجابية و تحول السهم للصعود مرة أخرى للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء 
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 10.46% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تصحيح الشركة لنشاطها مما أدى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح 
قل بنسبة -76.42% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على زيادة مصروفات الشركة و تحقيقها لصافى خسارة  
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 0.87% صحيح رغم صغر النسبة الا انها مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على دخول أحد المستثمرين الجدد للشركة او ربما زيادة قيمة ما يملكه مساهمى الشركة من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 2.68% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ان الشركة استطاعت ضم أصول جديدة لصالحها  
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 1.66% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه لو لم تستطع الشركة أستخدام الالتزامات دى بطريقة صحيحة هيؤدى دة لزيادة المصروفات و زيادة صافى الخسارة  
6_المخزون 
قل بنسبة -46.81% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قدرة الشركة على بيع مخزونها 
7_ربحية السهم 
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -76.42% و دة بيدل على انخفاض حصة السهم من أرباح الشركة 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم فى مضاعفة نصيبه من أرباح الشركة وهنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 626.97% و دة بيدل على طوول المدة الى بحتاجها السهم ليضاعف ربحيته 
9_القيمة الدفترية 
و هو قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 0.87% و دة بيدل على أرتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 71.43% و دة بيدل على طول الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول
و هو أستغلال الشركة لما تملكه من اصول لتحيقي ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -77.03%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو تحقيق ربح للشركة عن طريق أستخدام ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة من ممتلكات و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -76.62%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال 
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 7.47% 
*نسب السيولة  
14_النسبة الجارية 
وهى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 200% او 2:1 
النسبة عام 2014 هى 88.12% 
النسبة عام 2013 هى 67.74% 
نسبة التغير 30.09%  
رغم نسبة التغير الايجابية الا ان النسب فى العامين لم تصل للقيمة المقبولة و لذلك فهى مؤشر سلبى  
15_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتدولة دون أستخدام المخزون و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 100% او 1:1 
النسبة عام 2014 هى 88% 
النسبة عام 2013 هى 67.57% 
نسبة التغير 30.28%  
رغم نسبة التغير الموجبة الا انه النسب لم تصل للقيمة المقبولة لذلك فهى تعتبر مؤشر سلبى   
فى النهاية رغم وجود مؤشرات إيجابية الا ان تأثير المؤشرات السلبية أقوى و أكبر لذلك لا ينصح بالشراء فى هذه الشركة فى الوقت الحالى

----------


## islam22

سهم الصعيد العامة للمقاولات uegc  
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم انه الشركة علمت تعاقدات مع شركات سعودية بقيمة 708 مليون جنيه و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على يقة المستثمرين فى الشركة 
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
بيظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة سلبية و اتجاه السهم للهبوط و لكن ربما يكون هبوط قصير ثم يعود للصعود مرة اخرى عشان كدة لابد من الانتظار و التأكد من الاتجاه 
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 56.42% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تعديل الشركة لنشاطها و دة أدى لزيادة الايرادات  
2_صافى الربح
زاد بقيمة 11.94% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل الشركة لمصروفاتها و زيادة ايراداتها مما ادى لتحقيق صافى ربح 
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 4.20% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة عدد مسثمرى الشركة او ربما ارتفاع قيمة ما يملكه المستثمرين الحاليين للشركة 
4_الاصول 
زادت بقيمة 5.49% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة ما تملكه الشركة من اصول 
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بقيمة 9.91% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه ربما الشركة ما تقدرش تستغل الزيادة دى فى تحقيق ربح فيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و ربما تحقيق صافى خسارة 
6_المخزون 
زاد بنسبة 21.055 و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة فى بيع المخزون  
7_ربحية السهم 
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 11.94$ و دة بيدل على ارتفاع حصة السهم من الارباح 
8_مضاعف الربحية
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ارباح الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان نسبة التغير سالبة و هى -26.86% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة 
9_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة وهنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 4.20% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
و هى الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -18.13% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيضاعف فيها السهم قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 6.11%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو استغلال الشركة لممتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 7.42% 
13_النقدية/رأس المال 
و هو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلىب حيث انها قلت بقيمة -57.80% 
*نسب السيولة 
14_النسبة الجارية
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 200% او 2:1  
النسبة عام 2014 هى 420.54% 
النسبة عام 2013 هى 434.22%
نسبة التغير هى -3.15%  
رغم نسبة التغير السلبية الا ان نسب العامين موجبة و اكبر من القيمة المقبولة لذلك فهى مؤشر إيجابى 
15_النسبة السريعة
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون الحاجة لاستخدام المخزون و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 100% او 1:1  
النسبة عام 2014 هى 414% 
النسبة عام 2013 هى 428.60%
نسبة التغير هى -3.32% 
رغم نسبة التغير السالبة لكن النسب فى العامين أكبر من القيمة المقبولة لذلك تعتبر مؤشر إيجابى 
*نسب التشغيل 
16_معدل دوران الاصول 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد و تغير اصولها و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 101%  
17_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة 
و هى قدرة الشركة على تجديد اصولها الثابتة كالعقارات و السيارات و غيرها و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 53%  
فى النهاية الشركة قوية ماليا و فنيا و ينصح بالشراء فى الشركة رغم المؤشر السلبى الى وضحناه فى التحليل الفنى

----------


## islam22

سهم جى بى اوتو auto  
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم ان ارباح جى بى اوتو النصفية ترتفع الى 102 مليون جنيه و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدعو و يشجع للشراء 
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة سلبية و اتجاه السهم للهبوط و لكن يرجى الانتظار لان ممكن يكون هبوط قصير ثم يعود السهم للصعود مرة اخرى  
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 22.25% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاط الشركة مما ادى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح
زاد بنسبة 27.83% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل الشركة للمصروفات و زيادة الايرادات و دة أدى لتحقيق صافى ربح  
3_حقوق المساهمين 
زادت بنسبة 5.49% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة عدد مستثمرى الشركة او زيادة قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة الحاليين  
4_الاصول 
زادت بقيمة 25.87% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة الشركى لما تملكه من اصول  
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 36.62% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه لو لم تستطيع الشركة استغلال الالتزامات دى فى تحقيق ربح هيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و ربما تحقيق صافى خسارة  
6_المخزون 
زاد بنسبة 10.25% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع المخزون الى عندها 
7_ربحية السهم 
وهى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 27.83% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع حصة السهم من الارباح 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف ربحيته او نصيبه من ارباح الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -30.59% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة 
9_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 5.49% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -11.28% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة  
11_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 1.56%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو استغلال الشركة لما يمتلكه مساهميها من ممتلكات فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 21.18%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 3.35% و دة نتيجة تحقيق صافى ربح و زيادة الايرادات 
*نسب السيولة
(لا تعتبر مؤشر مهم او مؤثر بشكل كبير فى الشركات الصناعية)   
14_النسبة الجارية 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 200% او 2:1 
النسبة عام 2014 هى 106.89% 
النسبة عام 2013 هى 108.00% 
نسبة التغير هى -1.03%  
نسبة التغير سلبية و النسب لم تصل للقيمة المقبولة لذلك فهى مؤشر سلبى  
15_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون استخدام المخزون و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 100% او 1:1  
النسبة عام 2014 هى 65% 
النسبة عام 2013 هى 61.25% 
نسبة التغير هى 6.04%  
نسبة التغير إيجابية و لكن النسب فى العامين لم يصلوا للقيمة المقبولة لذلك فهى مؤشر سلبى 
كما وضحت بالسابق انها نسب غير مؤثرة بشكل كبير فى الشركات الصناعية  
*نسب التشغيل 
16_معدل دوران الاصول 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد اصولها و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 1%  
17_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد و تغيير اصولها الثابتة كالمصانع و العقارات و السيارات و غيرها و هنا لم يحدث تغيير فنسبة التغير 0%   
فى النهاية الشركة تعتبر قوية ماليا و فنيا رغم المؤشر السلبى الظاهر امامنا فى الصورة لذلك ينصح بالشراء

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة المؤشر للتكنولوجيا و نشر المعلومات AMPI  
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم و الشركة ان الشركة تتحول للربحية فى الربع الاول من عام 2015 و دة بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى 
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
بيظهر التحليل الفنى تكوين شمعة غيجابية و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى بيدفع للشراء 
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 29.15% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تصحيح الشركة لنشاطها مما ادى لتحقيق و زيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح 
قل بنسبة 55.92% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على زيادة المصروفات و ان الايرادات لم تكن كافية لتحقيق صافى ربح 
3_حقوق الملكية 
قلت بنسبة -7.07% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على خروج أحد المستثمرين من الشركة او ربما انخفاض قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة الحاليين من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول
قلت بنسبة -0.15% و دة مؤشر سلبى رغم صغر النسبة الا انه بيدل على تقليل الشركة لما تملكه من اصول 
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 7.42% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه ممكن يؤدى مع الاستخدام غير الصيحي من الشركة لزيادة المصروفات  
6_المخزون 
زادت بنسبة 256.99% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع مخزونها 
7_ربحية السهم 
وهى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بنسبة -55.92% و دة بيدل على انخفاض حصة السهم من الربح 
8_مضاعف الربحية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 384.33% و دة بيدل على طوول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة 
9_القيمة الدفترية
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بقيمة -7.07% و دة بيدل على انخفاض قيمة السهم فى فداتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 113.51% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال الشركة لما تملكه من اصول فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -55.85% 
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال الشركة لما يملكه مستثمريها من ممتلكات فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -52.56%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بقيمة -53.63%  
*نسب السيولة 
14_النسبة الجارية 
وهى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -7.39% 
15_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون استخدام المخزون و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بقيمة -12.32%  
* نسب التشغيل 
16_معدل دوران الاصول 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تغيير و تجديد اصولها و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 29% 
17_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تغيير و تجديد اصولها الثابتة كالعقارات و السيارات و غيرها و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 50%  
فى النهاية لا ينصح بالشراء فى الشركة لان مؤشراتها سلبية و غير مشجعة على الشراء

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة الاسكندرية للغزل و النسيج SPIN
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم انه خسائر الشركة ترتفع 72% فى الربع الاول من عام 2015 و دة يعتبر مؤشر سلبى  
التحليل الفنى للسهم   
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة سلبية و اتجاه السهم للهبوط و دة بيعتبر مؤشر سلبى لا يدفع او يشجع على الشراء 
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 2.86% و دة بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان الشركة صححت من نشاطها و قدرت تزيد من الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح 
قل بنسبة -71.61% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على زيادة مصروفات الشركة و رغم تحقيق ايرادات الا انها لم تغطى المصروفات و تحقق صافى خسارة 
3_حقوق الملكية 
قل بنسبة -1.01% و دة رغم صغر النسبة الا انه مؤشر سلبى بيدل على خروج أحد المسثتمرين من الشركة او انخفاض قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 0.65% رغم صغر النسبة الا انها مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة الشركة لما تملكه من اصول 
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 3.45% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث ان زيادة الالتزامات تعنى زيادة المصروفات و ربما يؤدى الى زيادة صافى الخسارة  
6_المخزون
زاد بنسبة 9.26% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع مخزونها  
7_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -71.61% و دة بيدل على انخفاض نصيب السهم من ارباح الشركة 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم لمضاعفة نصيبه من ربح الشركة و هنام ؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 209.66% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف ربحيته  
9_القيمة الدفترية
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة وهنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بقيمة -1.01% و دة بيدل على أنخفاض قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -12.10% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -71.80%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو استغلال الشركة لما يملكه مستثمريها من ممتلكات فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -71.32%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا لم يحدث تغيير حيث ان النسبة 0% 
*نسب السيولة 
14_النسبة الجارية
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -12.38%  
15_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الااصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون استخدام المخزون و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بقيمة -10.75% 
*نسب التشغيل  
16_معدل دوران الاصول 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تغيير و تجديد اصولها و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 6% 
17_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة
و هو قدرة الشركة على تغيير و تجديد اصولها الثابتة كالعقارات و السيارات و الالات و غيرها و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -7%  
المؤشرات السلبية اقوى و أكثر من الايجابية لذلك لا ينصح بالشراء فى الشركة

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة السويس للأسمنت suce 
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم 
تراجع ارباح الشركة النصفية لعام 2015 62% و دة بيعتبر مؤشر سلبى لا يشجع على الشراء 
التحليل الفنى للسهم   
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكوين شمعة إيجابية و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بشجع على الشراء 
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات 
قلت بقيمة -17.67% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على تراجع نشاطات الشركة مما ادى لتقليل الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح 
قل بقيمة -24.93% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على زيادة مصروفات الشركة و قلة الايرادات مما أدى لتكوين صافى خسارة 
3_حقوق الملكية
قلت بقيمة -0.91% صحيح رغم صغر النسبة الا انها مؤشر سلبى بيدل على خروج أحد المستثمرين من الشركة او تراجع قيمة ما يملكه مساهمى الشركة من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول
زادت بقيمة 4.19% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة الشركة لما تملكه من اصول 
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 52.32% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على زيادة المصروفات على الشركة و ربما يؤدى لتحقيق صافى خسارة لو لم تستغله الشركة بالطريقة الصحيحة 
6_المخزون 
زاد بنسبة 126.25% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع مخزونها 
7_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بقيمة -24.93% و دة بيدل على انخفاض حصة السهم من ارباح الشركة 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف حصته من أرباح الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 115.46% و دة بيدل على طووول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف ربحيته 
9_القيمة الدفترية 
هى قيمة السهم فى فداتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بقيمة -0.91% و دة بيدل على انخفاض قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 61.75% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول
وهو أستغلال الشركة لما تملكه من اصول لتحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -27.95% 
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال الشركة لما يملكه مساهميها من ممتلكات فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -24.24%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -41.68%   
*نسب السيولة 
14_النسبة الجارية
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -36.11% 
15_النسبة السريعة
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون الحاجة لأستخدام المخزون و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -51.11% 
*نسب التشغيل 
16_معدل دوران الاصول
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد و تغيير أصولها و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 14% 
17_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد و تغيير أصولها الثابتة كالعقارات و السيارات و غيرها و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -29%  
فى النهاية لا ينصح بالشراء فى الشركة رغم التصحيح الفنى الى قام به السهم و لكن ربما تكون فترة قصيرة و يعود السهم للتراجع مرة أخرى لذلك لا ينصح بالشراء

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة اسمنت بورتلاند طرة tora  
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم و الشركة ان الشركة تتحول للخسارة خلال النصف الاول و دة بيعتبر مؤشر سلبى لا يشجع على الشراء 
التحليل الفنى للسهم   
يوضح التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة إيجابية و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى بيدل بيشجع على الشراء 
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
قلت بنسبة -61.235 و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على تراجع نشاطات الشركة الى بتحقق إيرادات 
2_صافى الربح
قل بنسبة -119.05% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على زيادة مصروفات الشركة و نتيجة لانخفاض الايرادات 
"ملحوظة : النسبة كبيرة نظرا لأن الشركة كانت محققة أرباح فى عام 2013 حوالى 75 مليون جنيه و لكن فى عام 2014 حقق الشركة صافى خسارة بواقع حوالى 14 مليون جنيه فدة أدى لظهور نسبة التغير الكبيرة دى"  
3_حقوق الملكية
قلت بقيمة -10.12% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على خروج احد المستثمرين من الشركة او ربما انخفاض قيمة ما يملكه مساهمى الشركة من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول
قلت بنسبة -3% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على تقليل الشركة لأصولها 
5_الالتزامات
زادت بقيمة 9.50% و دة مؤشر سلبى لان لو الشركة ماقدرتش تستغل الزيادة دى بطريقة صحيحة هيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و تقليل الايرادات و تحقيق صافى خسارة 
6_المخزون
زاد بقمية 15.70% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع مخزونها 
7_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -119.05% و دة بيدل على انخفاض حصة السهم من ارباح الشركة 
8_مضاعف الربحية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف ربحيته و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -512.51% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة 
9_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -10.12% و دة بيدل على انخفاض قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -21.41% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيضاعف فيها السهم قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول
و هو استغلال الشركة لما تملكه من اصول فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -119.64% 
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال الشركة لما يملكه مساهميها من ممتلكات فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -121.20%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بقيمة -38.68%  
*نسب السيولة 
14_النسبة الجارية
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -18.96% 
15_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون الحاجة لأستخدام المخزون و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -37.45%  
*نسب التشغيل  
16_معدل دوران الاصول
و هو قدرة الشركة على تغيير و تجديد اصولها الثابتة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 5% 
17_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تغيير و تجديد اصولها الثابتة مثل العقارات و السيارت و غيرها و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 6% 
فى النهاية لا ينصح بالشراء فى الشركة رغم وجود قليل من المؤشرات الايجابية الا ان السلبية منها أكتر و أقوى فى التأثير

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة أسمنت سيناء SCEM  
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم هو ارتفاع خسائر الشركة فى النصف الاول من عام 2015 الى 28.7 مليون جينه و دة مؤشر سلبى بيشجع على عدم الشراء  
التحليل الفنى للسهم   
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة إيجابية و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة بيكون مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء  
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بقيمة 71.81% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسين الشركة لنشاطاتها و دة أدى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بقيمة 198.13% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل المصروفات و زيادة الايرادات مما أدى لتحقيق صافى ربح 
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بقيمة 0.82% و رغم صغر النسبة الا انها مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على انضمام احد المستثمرين الجدد للشركة او ارتفاع قيمة ما يملكه مساهمى الشركة من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول
زادت بقيمة 1.16% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة الشركة لما تملكه من اصول  
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 25.67% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه لو لم تستطيع الشركة استغلاله بالطرقة الصحيحة هيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و ربما تحقيق صافى خسارة 
6_المخزون
زاد بقيمة 29.10% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه بيدل على ان الشركة لا تستطيع بيع مخزونها  
7_ربحية السهم
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 198.13% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع حصة السهم من ارباح الشركة 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -45.94% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف ربحيته  
9_القيمة الدفترية
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 0.82% و دة بيدل على زيادة و ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 61.17% و دة بيدل على طوول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول 
زاد بقيمة 194.72% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على حسن استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح 
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية
زاد بقيمة 195.70% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قدرة الشركة على استغلال ما يملكه مساهميها من ممتلكات فى تحقيق ربح 
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -42.63%  
*نسب السيولة 
14_النسبة الجارية
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و هنا القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 200% او 2:1 
النسبة عام 2014 هى 204.97%
النسبة عام 2013 هى 317.99%
نسبة التغير هى -35.54% 
رغم نسبة التغير السلبية الا ان النسب فى العامين لم تقل عن القيمة المقبولة للنسبة و دة بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى 
15_النسبة السريعة
وهى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة من غير استخدام للمخزون والقيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 1:1 او 100% 
النسبة عام 2014 هى 144%
النسبة عام 2013 هى 244.88% 
نسبة التغير هى -41.15%  
رغم ان نسبة التغير سلبية الا ان النسب فى العامين لم تقل عن القيمة المقبولة و دة بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى 
*نسب التشغيل 
16_معدل دوران الاصول
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد و تغيير اصولها وهنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 57% 
17_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد و تغيير اصولها الثابتة كالسيارات و العقارات و غيرها و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 63%  
رغم قوة الشركة ماليا و التصحيح الفنى الى قام به السهم و اتجاه للصعود و لكن يفضل الانتظار و عدم الشراء لوجود نسب سلبية صحيح قليلة لكنها مؤثرة و يفضل الانتاظر حتى تصححها الشركة

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة الشرقية الوطنية للأمن الغذائى snfc  
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم 
أرتفاع ارباح الشركة فى النصف الاول من عام 2015 الى 2 مليون جنيه و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء  
التحليل الفنى للسهم   
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة سلبية و اتجاه السهم للهبوط و لكن يستحسن الانتظار لانه ممكن تكون فترة هبوط قصيرة و يعود السهم للصعود مرة أخرى 
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بقيمة 101.63% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاطات الشركة و اتجاهها لتحقيق إيرادات 
2_صافى الربح
زاد بقيمة 1054.36% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل الشركة لمصروفاتها و زيادة إيراداتها و تحقيق صافى ربح كبير 
"ملحوظة نسبة التغير الايجابية الكبيرة نتيجة ان الشركة كانت فى عام 2013 كانت محققة ربح حوالى 196 الف جنيه و فى عام 2014 حققت ربح حوالى 2 مليون جنيه فدة أدى لظهور نسبة التغير الكبيرة دى و لكن دة مؤشر إيجابى زى ما قلنا فى الاول" 
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بنسبة 10.91% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على انضمام احد المستثمرين الجدد للشركة او زيادة قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة من ممتلكات  
4_الاصول 
زادت بقيمة 11.85% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة الشركة لما تملكه من اصول 
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بقيمة 35.55% و دة مؤشر سلبى لان لو الشركة ماقدرتش تستغلها بطريقة صحيحة هيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و تقليل صافى الربح  
6_المخزون 
زاد بنسبة 22.44% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع مخزونها 
7_ربحية السهم 
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 1054.36% و دة بيدل على زيادة حصة السهم من الربح 
8_مضاعف الربحية
و دة الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -92.03% و دة بيدل على قصر الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف حصته من الربح 
9_القيمة الدفترية
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 10.91% و دة بيدل على أرتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -8.01% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته الدفترية 
11_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال الشركة لما تملكه من اصول فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 932.02%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو استغلال الشركة لما يملكه مستثمريها من ممتلكات فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 940.85% 
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 9.09% 
*نسب السيولة  
14_النسبة الجارية
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 11.69% 
15_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة بدون استخدام المخزون و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 11.21% 
*نسب التشغيل 
16_معدل دوران الاصول 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تغيير و تجديد اصولها و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان نسبة التغير زادت بقيمة 1% 
17_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة 
و هى قدرة الشركة على تغيير و تجديد الاصول الثابتة لديها كالعقارات و السيارات و غيرها و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -67%  
فى النهاية تعتبر الشركة قوية ماليا و ينصح بالشراء فيها و لكن بعد ان يصحح السهم اتجاهه و يعود للصعود مرة أخرى لذلك يجب الانتظار

----------


## sameer dourra

والنبي الموضوع ده فلة يا باشا ...  بتعمل مجهود جبار ما شاء الله  :Yikes3:  
يعطيك العافية.. فعلا موضوع هام ومتابع معك بإذن الله

----------


## islam22

> والنبي الموضوع ده فلة يا باشا ...  بتعمل مجهود جبار ما شاء الله  
> يعطيك العافية.. فعلا موضوع هام ومتابع معك بإذن الله

 جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا على المتابعة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة أكرو مصر للشدات و السقالات المعدنية ACRO 
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم أرتفاع ارباح الشركة النصفية عام 2015 ل 91% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء 
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
يظهر التحليل الفنى للسهم تكون شمعة إيجابية و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى بيدل للشراء 
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 30.51% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاط الشركة مما أدى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح
زاد بنسبة 14.05% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل الشركة للمصروفات و زيادة الايرادات مما أدى لتحقيق صافى ربح 
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 28.51% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على دخول أحد المستثمرين الجدد للشركة او ربما زيادة قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة الحاليين من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول
زادت بقيمة 36.85% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة الشركة لأصولها 
5_الالتزامات
زادت بقيمة 43.40% و دة مؤشر سلبى لان الشركة لو ماعرفتش تستغله بالطريقة الصحيحة هيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و تحقيق صافى خسارة 
6_المخزون
زاد بنسبة 46.78% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع مخزونها 
7_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 14.05% و دة بيدل على زيادة حصة السهم من أرباح الشركة 
8_مضاعف الربحية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف ربحيته و نصيبه من الارباح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 2.83% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف ربحيته  
9_القيمة الدفترية
و هو قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة وهنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 28.51% و دة بيدل على زيادة قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة وهى 17.28% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيأخدها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال الشركة لما تملكه من اصول فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -16.66%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال الشركة لممتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -11.25% 
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة وهنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -80.60%  
*نسب السيولة  
14_النسبة الجارية
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -0.09% 
15_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون الحاجة لأستخدام المخزون و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 0.32% 
*نسب التشغيل 
16_معدل دوران الاصول
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد و تغيير اصولها و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 25% 
17_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد و تغيير أصولها الثابتة كالسيارات و العقارات و غيرها و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 29% 
الاخبار إيجابية و التحليل الفنى إيجابى و يوجد كثيير من المؤشرات إيجابية و لكن بعض المؤشرات السلبية قوية رغم قلتها لذلك يفضل الانتظار حتى تصحح الشركة من هذه المؤشرات لتكون كل الاسباب كفاية للدخول والشراء

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة الاهلى للتنمية و الاستثمار AFDI  
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم ان أرباح الشركة النصفية لعام 2015 تراجعت 85% و دة مؤشر سلبى لا يشجع على الشراء  
التحليل الفنى للسهم  
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة إيجابية و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة بيكون مؤشر إيجابى بيدعو للشراء 
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بقيمة 26.34% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاطات الشركة و تحقيقها ايرادات 
2_صافى الربح
قل بنسبة -49.73% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه رغم تحقيق الشركة ايرادات الا انها لم تستطيع تحقيق صافى ربح بسبب زيادة المصروفات 
3_حقوق الملكية
زاد بنسبة 0.01% و دة مؤشر إيجابى رغم صغر القيمة لانه بيدل على انضمام احد المستثمرين للشركة او ربما ارتفاع قيمة ما يملكه مساهمى الشركة من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول
زادت بقيمة 4.85% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة الشركة لما تملكه من اصول 
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بقيمة 9.56% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على زيادة المصروفات على الشركة و دة نتيجته ظهرت فى تحقيق صافى خسارة 
6_المخزون
لا يوجد مخزون فى شركات الخدمات  
7_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى لان النسبة قلت بقيمة -49.73% و دة بيدل على انخفاض حصة السهم من ارباح الشركة 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 144.26% و دة بيدل على طووول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف ربحيته 
9_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى الدفاتر بتاعت الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى لان النسبة زادت بقيمة 0.01% و دة رغم صغر النسبة الا انه بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 22.78% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول
و هو استغلال الشركة لما تملكه من اصول فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى لان النسبة قلت بقيمة -52.06%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال الشركة لما يملكه مساهميها من ممتلكات فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -49.74% 
13_النقدية/رأس المال 
و هو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى لان النسبة زادت بقيمة 32.35%  
*نسب السيولة
من اهم النسب الى بشتغل بال من يريد الشراء فى شركات الخدمات 
14_النسبة الجارية 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 200% او 2:1  
النسبة عام 2014 هى 152.67%
النسبة عام 2013 هى 162.29% 
نسبة التغير هى -5.93% 
نسبة التغير سلبية و القيم لم تصل للقيمة المقبولة لذلك تعتبر مؤشر سلبى 
15_النسبة السريعة
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون استخدام المخزون و هنا القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 100% او 1:1 
النسبة عام 2014 هى 153%
النسبة عام 2013 هى 162.29% 
نسبة التغير -5.93% 
رغم نسبة التغير السلبية الا ان القيم فى العامين تتعدى القيمة المقبولة لذلك فهى مؤشر إيجابى  
لا ينصح بالشراء رغم وجود مؤشرات إيجابية مشجعة الا ان تأثير السلبية أكبر منها

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة العربية لمنتجات الالبان ADPC 
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم ان شركة بايونيرز قللت حصتها فى الشركة ودة مؤشر سلبى  
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكوين شمعة إيجابية و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدفع للشراء  
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
قلت بقيمة -16.23% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على تراجع نشاطات الشركة الى بتحقق إيرادات 
2_صافى الربح
قل بقيمة -730.63% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على زيادة الشركة لمصروفاتها و نتيجة لإنخفاض الايرادات 
3_حقوق الملكية
قلت بقيمة -24.80% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على خروج أحد المستثمرين من الشركة او ربما إنخفاض قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة 
4_الاصول
قلت بقيمة -1.76% برغم صغر النسبة الا انها مؤشر سلبى بيدل على فقد الشركة لبعض أصولها 
5_الالتزامات
زادت بقيمة 8.74% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على زيادة المصروفات على الشركة و ربما يساهم فى زيادة صافى الخسارة و تقليل الايرادات لو لم تستطيع الشركة الاستفادة منه بالطريقة الصحيحة 
6_المخزون 
زاد بنسبة 3.12% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع مخزونها 
7_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -730.63% و دة نتيجة تحقيق الشركة لصافى خسارة و نقص الايرادات 
8_مصاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف ربحيته و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -90.56% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ارباح الشركة 
9_القيمة الدفترية
وهى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان القيمة قلت بنسبة -24.80% و دة بيدل على نقص قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -21.58% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول
و هو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -745.55% 
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال الشركة لممتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بمقدار -1004.52%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -34.47% 
*نسب السيولة 
14_النسبة الجارية 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -12.55%  
15_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون الحاجة لأستخدام المخزون و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -10.75%  
*نسب التشغيل 
16_معدل دوران الاصول
و هو قدرة الشركة على تغيير و تجديد أصولها و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 12% 
17_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تغيير و تجديد أصولها الثابتة كالسيارات و العقارات و المصانع و غيرها و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 11%  
المؤشرات سلبية رغم التصحيح الفنى للسهم و حتى بعض الاخبار المتعلقة سلبية و لا تشجع على الشراء لذلك ينصح بعدم الشراء فى الشركة

----------


## islam22

سهم البنك التجارى الدولى comi  
بيعتبر سهم البنك التجارى الدولى من أكثر الاسهم تأثيرا فى البورصة المصرية و بنلاحظ فى كتيير من الاوقات تأثر حركة المؤشر العام بالبورصة بحركة سهم البنك التجارى الدولى سواء صعودا او هبوطا  
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم 
شركة مباشر للأبحاث بتقول ان نتائج اداء البنك افضل من المتوقع بزيادة 9% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاط البنك و ارتفاع معدل الأداء بنسبة أكبر من المتوقع 
شركة الوطنى للأستثمار توصى بشراء السهم بسبب النتائج الايجابية الى بيحققها و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء 
زيادة رأس المال بمعدل 68 مليون جنيه و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة السيولة لدى البنك  
كتير من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم و البنك إيجابية و مشجعة على الشراء 
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
التحليل الفنى زى ما هو واضح ان السهم كون شمعة إيجابية و بيتجه للصعود مرة أخرى بعد موجه هبوط كبيرة  
التحليل المالى للبنك 
1_الايرادات
زادت بقيمة 31.66% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاط البنك و دة ادى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح
زاد بنسبة 39.48% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل المصروفات و زيادة الايرادات مما أدى لتحقيق صافى ربح  
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بقيمة 17.56% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على انضمام احد المستثمرين الجدد للبنك او ارتفاع قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى السهم من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول 
زادت بقيمة 26.28% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة البنك لأصوله و ممتلكاته  
5_الالتزامات
زادت بقيمة 2676% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه ممكن لو البنك ماعرفش يستخدمه كويس هيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و تقليل صافى الربح  
6_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 39.48% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع حصة السهم من الارباح 
7_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الارباح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 11.22% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم لياضعف حصته من الارباح 
8_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاترالبنك زادت بقيمة 17.56% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة قيمة السهم فى دفاتر البنك  
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى الدفاتر و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 55.12% و دة بيدل على طوول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى الدفاتر لدى البنك 
10_العائد على الاصول 
و هو قدرة البنك فى استغلال اصوله لتحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 10.45% 
11_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال البنك لممتلكات مساهيمه فى تحقيق ربح و هنام ؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 18.64% 
12_النقدية/رأس المال
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى البنك و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 40.84%  
المؤشرات الايجابية أكثر 
التحليل الفنى إيجابى و فى انتظار زيادة السهم لتصحيح اتجاه بالصعود 
الاخبار إيجابية و مشجعة على الشراء  
كل الاسباب دى بتدفع لشراء السهم

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة الاسكندرة للزيوت المعدنية أموك amoc  
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم انه تراجع ارباح الشركة 20% فى الربع الاول من عام 2015 و دة بيعتبر مؤشر سلبى لا يشجع على الشراء 
التحليل الفنى للسهم    
بنلاحظ تكون شمعة إيجابة و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى بيدفع للشراء  
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات 
قلت بنسبة -9.64% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على تراجع نشاط الشركة مما أدى لتراجع الايرادات  
2_صافى الربح 
قل بنسبة -12.28% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على زيادة مصروفات الشركة و تراجع الايرادات فدة أدى لتحقيق صافى خسارة 
3_حقوق الملكية
قل بنسبة -1.95% رغم صغر النسبة الا انها مؤشر سلبى بيدل على خروج أحد مستثمرى الشركة او ربما انخفاض قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول
قلت بنسبة -11.13% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على فقد الشركة لنسبة من اصولها و ممتلكاتها 
5_الالتزامات
قلت بنسبة -10.44% ودة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل الشركة لما عليها من ألتزامات لصالح الغير 
6_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -12.28% و دة بيدل على انخفاض حصة السهم من ارباح الشركة 
7_مضاعف الربحية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 19.41% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيستغرقها السهم ليضاعف حصته من ربح الشركة 
8_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -1.95% و دة بيدل على انخفاض قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة وهنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هو 4.75% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_العائد على الاصول
وهو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح وهنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -1.29% 
11_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو تحقيق الشركة للربح عن طريق استغلال ممتلكات مساهميها و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -10.53% 
12_النقدية/رأس المال
وهو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة وهنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -84.90%  
*نسبة التشغيل 
13_معدل دوران الاصول
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد و تغيير اصولها وهنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 31% 
14_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة
وهو قدرة الشركة على تجديد و تغيير أصولها الثابتة كالسيارت و العقارات و غيرها و هنا لم يحدث تغيير حيث ان نسبة التغير 0% 
لا يوجد مؤشرات إيجابية تشجع على الشراء لذلك لا ينصح بالشراء فى هذه الشركة

----------


## islam22

سهم المركز الطبي الجديد -الاسكندرية AMES  
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم انه ارباح الشركة ارتفعت 9 مليون جنيه فى تسعة أشهر و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء  
التحليل الفنى للسهم   
بنلاحظ تكون شمعة إيجابية و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدفع للشراء 
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زاد بنسبة 25.10% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاط الشركة و تحقيقها للايرادات 
2_صافى الربح
قل بنسبة -0.89% رغم صغر النسبة الا انه مؤشر سلبى بيدل على زيادة المصروفات و عدم قدرة الايرادات على تغطيتها فدة أدى لتحقيق صافى خسارة 
3_حقوق الملكية 
زاد بنسبة 61.89% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على انضمام احد المستثمرين الجدد للشركة او ارتفاع قيمة ما يملكه مساهمى الشركة  
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 39.01% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة الشركة لما تملكه من اصول 
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 22.81% و دة مؤشر سلبى لان لو لم تستطع الشركة استغلالها كويس هيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و تحقيق صافى خسارة 
6_المخزون
قل بنسبة -23.99% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ان الشركة بتقدر تبيع و تتخلص من المخزون  
7_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -0.89% و دة بيدل على نقص حصة السهم من ارباح الشركة 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة وهنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -13.25% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف ربحيته  
9_القيمة الدفترية
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 61.89% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة وهنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -14.02% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيستغلها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول
وهو استغلال الشركة لما تملكه من اصول فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -28.71%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية
وهو استغلال الشركة لما يملكه مساهميها من ممتلكات فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -38.78% 
13_النقدية/رأس المال
وهو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 3976.74% 
فى النهاية يوجد مؤشرات إيجابية كتير بتشجع على الشراء و لكن يجب الانتظار حتى تصحح الشركة من المؤشرات السلبية لتكون الرؤية اوضح و افضل

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة حديد عز ESRS  
تعتبر شركة حديد عز من أقوى الشركات الموجودة فى البورصة المصرية و رغم ما مرت به من ازمات بدءا من 25 يناير و حتى الان الا انها ظلت متماسكة و على فترات طويلة حققت أرباح و السهم صعد مرات عديدة رغم المشاكل و الظروف الى مرت بها 
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم ان خسائر الشركة فى ال9 أشهر الماضية وصلت ل 740 مليون جنيه و دة مؤشر سلبى  
التحليل الفنى للسهم   
يظهر التحليل الفنى هبوط كبير للسهم و دة شىء لا يشجع على الشراء فى الوقت الحالى  
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 27.54% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاط الشركة و دة ادى لزيادة الايرادات  
2_صافى الربح
قل بنسبة -258.29% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على زيادة مصروفات الشركة و برغم تحقيق ايرادات الا ان النتيجة كانت صافى خسارة
"ملحوظة النسبة كبيرة نظرا لأن الشركة فى 2013 كانت محققة حوالى 527 مليون جنيه ارباح لكن فى عام 2014 خسرت الارباح و حققت خسارة زيادة بقيمة 835 مليون تقريبا عشان كدة النسبة كبيرة " 
3_حقوق الملكية
قلت بنسبة -19.29% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على خروج احد المستثمرين من الشركة او ربما انخفاض قيمة ممتلكات مساهمى الشركة 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 7.39% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة اصول الشركة 
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 18.64% و دة مؤشر سلبى لان لو الشركة ما قدرتش تستغله كويس هيؤدى لتحقيق صافى خسارة بزيادة المصروفات 
6_المخزون
زاد بنسبة 26.19% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع المخزون 
7_ربحية السهم
وهى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -258.29% و دة بيدل على نقص نصيب السهم من الربح 
8_مضاعف الربحية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الارباح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -157.09% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة 
9_القيمة الدفترية
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -19.29% و دة بيدل على نقص قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -9.63% و دة بيدل على قص المدة الى بيستغرقها السهم فى مضاعفة قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول
و هو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -247.40% 
12_العائد على رأس المال
و هو استغلال الشركة لما يملكه مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -296.12% 
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -30.70%  
برغم وجود مؤشرات سلبية كتيير لا تشجع على الشراء فى الوقت الحالى ستظل شركة حديد عز من الشركات القوية فى البورصة المصرية و دئما ما ينصح بالشراء فيها لكن يجب الانتظار فى الوقت الحالى حتى تصحح الشركة من سلبياتها و تحديد تصحيح اتجاهها

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة العربية للأدوية و الصناعات الكيماوية ADCI  
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم و الشركة  
ارتفاع ارباح الشركة النصفية ل 53% و دة بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء 
التحليل الفنى للسهم   
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة إيجابية و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء 
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
قلت بنسبة -8.81% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على تراجع نشاطات الشركة الى بها الشركة بتحصل على الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 66.72% و دة مؤشر إيجابى رغم تراجع الايرادات الا ان الشركة قدرت تحقق صافى ربح  
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بنسبة 24.89% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على دخول احد المستثمرين الجدد للشركة او اترفاع قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول
قلت بنسبة -5.41% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه بيدل على بيع الشركة لأصولها  
5_الالتزامات
قلت بنسبة -31.91% و دة مؤشر إيجابى لانه بيدل على تقليل الشركة لما عليها من التزامات لصالح الغير 
6_المخزون
قل بنسبة  -19.47% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قدرة الشركة على بيع و التخلص من المخزون لديها 
7_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -83.37% و دة بيدل على انخفاض حصة السهم من الربح 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف ربحيته و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 217.55% و دة بيدل على طووول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة 
9_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بقيمة -87.51% و دة بيدل على تراجع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة وهنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -94.72% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال الشركة لما تملكه من اصول فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 75.79%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال الشركة لما يملكه مستثمريها من ممتلكات فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 33.13% 
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بقيمة -41.13%  
*نسب السيولة  
14_النسبة الجارية 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 39.50% 
15_النسبة السريعة
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون استخدام المخزون و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 65.66%  
*نسب التشغيل 
16_معدل دوران الاصول 
وهو قدرة الشركة على تجديد اصولها و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 16% 
17_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد اصولها الثابتة كالسيارات و العقارات و غيرها من الاصول الثابتة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 10% 
فى النهاية يوجد مؤشرات كثيرة إيجابية لكن تأثير المؤشرات السلبية أقوى لذلك ينصح بالنتظار و عدم الشراء حتى تصحح الشركة من المؤشرات السلبية

----------


## islam22

الاسكندرية للادوية و الصناعات الكيماوية AXPH 
من الاخبار المتعلقة بالشركة و السهم
أرتفاع ارباح الشركة النصفية ل 18.5% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء 
التحليل الفنى للسهم   
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة إيجابية و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء  
التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 10% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاطات الشركة الى بتساعد على تحقيق إيرادات 
2_صافى الربح
قل بنسبة -1.59% و دة مؤشر سلبى رغم صغر النسبة الا انه مؤشر سلبى بيدل على رغم تحقيق الشركة للايرادات الا انه المصروفات اكنت اكبر مما ادى لتحقيق صافى الخسارة 
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 24.62% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على انضمام احد المستثمرين الجدد للشركة او ارتفاع قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 10.25% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة ما تملكه الشركة من اصول 
5_الالتزامات
قلت بنسبة -22.04% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل الشركة لحقوق الغير عليها 
6_المخزون 
زاد بنسبة 29.19% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع او التخلص من مخزونها 
7_ربحية السهم 
و هى نصيب السهم و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بقيمة -1.59% و دة بيدل على انخفاض حصة السهم من ارباح الشركة 
8_مضاعف الربحية
و هى الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف حصته من ارباح الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 30.35% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف ربحيته 
9_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 24.62% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى  28.28% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول
و هو استغلال الشركة لما تملكه من اصول فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -10.74%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو قدرة الشركة على استغلال ما يملكه مساهميها من ممتلكات فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -21.30%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -27.76%   
*نسب السيولة 
14_النسبة الجارية
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة وهنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 42.77%  
15_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون الحاجة لأستخدام المخزون و هنا مؤشر إيجابى  حيث اناه زادت بقيمة 28.21% 
فى النهاية رغم التصحيح الفنى للسهم الا انه لا ينصح بالشراء فى الشركة نظرا لكثرة المؤشرات السلبية عن الايجابية

----------


## هيثم احمد

اخويا لو سمحت عندى سؤال لحضرتك بعد التحيه على التحليل الاكثر من رائع عايز اعرف معدل الشركات التى تفلس وتخرج من السوق حيث لدى خطه استثمار لشرء الاسهم الاقل من جنيه هل يمكن لشركه مثل عامر جروب ان تفلس ويصبح قييمه السهم صفر ارجو ان تعطينى نبذه عن شركات افلست وهل الطريقه امنه

----------


## islam22

> اخويا لو سمحت عندى سؤال لحضرتك بعد التحيه على التحليل الاكثر من رائع عايز اعرف معدل الشركات التى تفلس وتخرج من السوق حيث لدى خطه استثمار لشرء الاسهم الاقل من جنيه هل يمكن لشركه مثل عامر جروب ان تفلس ويصبح قييمه السهم صفر ارجو ان تعطينى نبذه عن شركات افلست وهل الطريقه امنه

 أسف على التأخير ان شاء الله هعمل لحضرتك موضوع عن بعض الشركات الى افلست لكن شركة كعامر جروب قوية ماليا و فنيا و ممكن تتعرض لصدمات و سلبيات لكن تفلس و تخرج لا ما أظنش

----------


## samerswitch

شكرا

----------


## islam22

اتفضل سهم شركة ليسكيو مصر LCSW  
لا ينصح بشراء السهم لأسباب كتيرة منها  
أولا الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم و الشركة 
ان الشركة تتحول للخسارة خلال العام المالى 2015  
الشركة توصى بعدم توزيع ارباح عن العام 2015 بس الخسائر و انخفاض المبيعات 
دى كلها اخبار سلبية لا تشجع على الشراء 
ثانيا التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
قلت بنسبة -50.61% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على تراجع المبيعات و زيادة المصروفات  
2_صافى الربح 
قل بنسبة -74.50% و دة مؤشر سلبى نتيجة لتراجع الايرادات و زيادة المصروفات  
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 0.21% و دة مؤشر إيجابى رغم صغر النسبة الا انه بيدل على دخول احد المستثمرين الجدد للشركة او زيادة قيمة ما تملكه الشركة من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 4.03% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة ما تملكه الشركة من اصول 
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 7.49% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه بيدل على زيادة ما على الشركة للغير و بالتالى زيادة للمصروفات و تأثيرها على الايرادات و صافى الربح 
6_المخزون
زاد بنسبة 2.85% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع او التخلص من المخزون و دة نتيجة لتراجع المبيعات و قلة الطلب 
7_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى لان النسبة قلت بقيمة -74.50% و دة بيدل على انخفاض حصة السهم من الارباح 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاف نصيبه من ارباح الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى لان النسبة موجبة و هى 74.71% و دة بيدل على طووول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة  
9_القيمة الدفترية
و هو قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 0.21% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -55.45% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال الشركة لما تملكه من اصول لتحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -75.49% 
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو استغلال الشركة لما يملكه مساهميها من ممتلكات فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -74.55% 
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -23.30%   
*نسب السيولة  
14_النسبة الجارية
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -2.97% 
15_النسبة السريعة 
و هى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون الحاجة لأستخدام المخزون و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -1.22  
*نسب التشغيل 
16_معدل دوران الاصول
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد و تغيير اصولها و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -21% 
17_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة 
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد و تغيير اصولها الثابتة كالسيارات و العقارات و غيرها مما يعتبر اصول ثابتة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -22% 
ثالثا التحليل الفنى للسهم    
التحليل الفنى للسهم يظهر تكوين شمعة ايجابية خضراء و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدعو و يشجع على الشراء   
فى النهاية زى ما قولت فى الاول لا ينصح بالشراء و دة لان المؤشرات السلبية أكتر من الايجابية و تأثيرها اوضح و أقوى

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة مينا فارم للأدوية و الصناعات الكمياوية MIPH 
ينصح بالشراء فى الشركة نظرا لعدة اسباب هوضحها كالاتى 
اولا الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم و الشركة 
ارباح الشركة السنوية ترتفع ل 45% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء 
ان الشركة قررت توزيع 4.5 جنيه للسهم و دة خبر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء 
ان البورصة وافقت على تعديل غرض الشركة و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ان نشطات الشركة هتتوسع أكثر و تتجه لمجالات اخرى  
ثانيا التحليل الفنى للسهم   
يشير التحليل الفنى للسهم تصحيح الاتجاه و التوجه صعودا و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدعو و يشجع للشراء  
ثالثا التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 20.57% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاطات الشركة و دة أدى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح
زاد بنسبة 45.30% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل المصروفات و زيادة الايرادات مما ادى لتحقيق صافى ربح 
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 8.72% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة عدد مستثمرى الشركة او زيادة قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول
قلت بنسبة -11.51% و دة مؤشر سلبى 
ملحوظة "لو قامت اى شركة بتقليل الاصول فى سبيل تقليل الالتزامات دة بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى لكن لو قامت اى شركة بقليل الاصول و دة مأثرش إيجابيا فى الالتزامات اى قللها يبقى مؤشر سلبى " 
5_الالتزامات 
قلت بنسبة -27.22% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل الشركة لما للغير عليها من حقوق 
6_المخزون
قل بنسبة -9.83% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على بيع الشركة للمخزون 
7_ربحية السهم
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 45.30% و دة بيدل على زيادة نصيب السهم من ارباح الشركة 
8_مضاعف الربحية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -35.79% و دة بيدل على قلة الوقت الى بيضاعف السهم ربحيته 
9_القيمة الدفترية
و هو قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 8.72% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم فى مضاعفة قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -6.70% 
11_العئد على الاصول
وهو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 64.21%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو استغلال الشركة لما يملكه مستثمريها من ممتلكات فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 33.65% 
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 13.88% 
فى النهاية زى ما قولنا من الاول ينصح بالشراء

----------


## islam22

سهم شمال إفريقيا للأستثمار العقارى NOAF  
ينصح بالشراء فى السهم للأسباب الاتية 
التحليل الفنى للسهم   
بنلاحظ تكون شمعة سلبية و اتجاه السهم للهبوط و دة مؤشر سلبى لا يشجع على الشراء 
التحليل المالى للشركة  
1_الايرادات
قلت بنسبة -7.04% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على تراجع نشاطات الشركة الى بتساعد فى ادخال ايرادات 
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 44.75% و دة مؤشر إيجابى حيث انه رغم تراجع الايرادات الا ان الشركة قدرت تحقق صافى ربح  
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بنسبة 30.38% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على انضمام مستثمرين جدد للشركة او ربما ارتفاع قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 16.14% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ضم الشركة لأصول جديدة  
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 15.22% و دة مؤشر ربما سلبى لو الشركة مقدرتش تستغله صح لانه هيتحول لمصروفات و دة هيأثر سلبا على صافى الربح  
6_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 44.75% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة حصة السهم من ارباح الشركة 
7_مضاعف الربحية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم لضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -44.25% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة 
8_القيمة الدفترية 
و هو قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 30.38% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -19.30% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيضاعف فيها السهم قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال الشركة لما تملكه من اصول فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 24.63% 
11_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
وهو استغلال الشركة لممتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 11.02% 
12_النقدية/رأس المال
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بقيمة -57.10% 
فى النهاية زى ما قولت فى الاول رغم وجود مؤشرات سلبية الا ان الايجابية اقوى و تشجع على الشراء  
عند الشراء يفضل الانتظار لوصول السهم عند سعر 1.50 ثم الدخول شراء لانه هيكون عند مستوى دعم قوى 
الاهداف المتوقعة هى
1.65 جنيه
1.80 جنيه
2.00 جنية

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة الدولية للصناعات الطبية (ICMI) 
ينصح بالشراء فى الشركة و ذلك لكذا سبب هنعرفهم مع بعض  
اولا الاخبار المتعلقة بالشركة  
28% نمو فى ارباح الشركة و دة يعتبر مؤشر إيجابى يشجع على الشراء  
ثانيا التحليل الفنى للسهم    
رغم ان السهم مكون شمعة سلبية و متجه للهبوط الا انه هيقابل مستوى دعم قوى و منه ممكن يصحح اتجاه و يتجه صعودا مرة اخرى   
ثالثا التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 14.75% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاط الشركة مما ادى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 28.18% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل الشركة للمصروفات و نتيجى لزيادة الايرادات ادى الى تحقيق صافى ربح 
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 107.76% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على اما زيادة عدد مستثمرى الشركة او ارتفاع قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى الشركة من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول 
زادت بنسبة 106.39% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ضم الشركة لأصول جديدة لملكيتها 
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 104.30% و دة مؤشر سلبى لأنه لو لم تستطيع الشركة أستخدامه بطريقة صحيحة هيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و تحقيق صافى خسارة 
6_المخزون 
زاد بنسبة 0.57% و بما ان النسبة قليلة جدا لا يمكن اعتباره مؤشر سلبى  
ملحوظة "زاد عدد اسهم الشركة من 5,600,000 الى 12,000,000 ودة هيؤدى الى ان بعض النسب تكون بالقيمة السالبة الا انها لا تعتبر مؤشر سلبى "  
7_ربحية السهم 
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا قلت بنسبة -40.18% و دة حدث بسبب زيادة عدد الاسهم و الربح اتوزع على عدد أكبر من العام الماضى مما ادى ظهور هذه النسبة السالبة لكن لا يمكن اعتبارها مؤشر سلبى  
8_مضاعف الربحية
و هى الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -32.96% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف ربحيته  
9_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر قلت بنسبة -3.05% و دة بردة لانه عدد الاسهم زاد فأدى لحدوث هذا النقص فى النسبة  
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هى الفترة الى بيضاعف فيها السهم قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -81.29% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول 
وهو استغلال الشركة لما تملكه من اصول لتحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -37.90% 
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال الشركة لممتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -38.30%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال 
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 130.42%  
فى النهاية رغم بعض المؤشرات السلبية الا انه ينصح بالشراء فى الشركة زى ما قلت فى الاول

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة القاهرة للأردوية CPCI  
ينصح بشراء السهم و دة للأسباب الى هوضحها  
اولا الاخبار المتعلقة بالشركة و السهم 
زيادة أرباح الشركة فى 11شهر 4% 
أرتفاع الارباح الفصلية للشركة الى 33 مليون جنيه 
دول بيعتبروا مؤشرات إيجابية تشجع على الشراء 
ثانيا التحليل الفنى للسهم    
يوضح التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة سلبية و اتجاه السهم للهبوط و لكنه هيقابل مستوى دعم قوى لذلك يفضل الانتظار حتى نرى إذا كان هيرتد منه و يصحح اتجاهه صعودا ام لا 
ثالثا التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 11.01% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل الشركة للمصروفات و زيادة الانشطة الى بتؤدى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 5.50% و دة مؤشر إيجابى نتيجة زيادة الايرادات و تقليل المصروفات مما حقق صافى ربح 
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 6.55% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على دخول أحد المستثمرين الجدد للشركة او زيادة قيمة ممتلكات مساهمى الشركة 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 11.87% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ضم الشركة أصول جديدة لحيازتها 
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 26.87% و دة ربما مؤشر إيجابى لو الشركة قدرت تستغله فى تحقيق ربح و ربما مؤشر سلبى لو لم يتم أستخدامه بطريقة صحيحة لأنه هيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و التأثير سلبيا على الايرادات و صافى الربح 
6_المخزون 
زاد بنسبة 8.82% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع المخزون 
7_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 5.50% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع حصة السهم من الارباح 
8_مضاعف الربحية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -30.59% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف ربحيته  
9_القيمة الدفترية
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 6.55% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -26.77% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول
وهو أستغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -5.69%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
وهو استغلال الشركة لممتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بقيمة -0.98% 
13_النقدية/رأس المال 
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -15.83%  
*نسب السيولة 
14_النسبة الجارية 
وهى قدرة الاصول المتداولة على تغطية الالتزامات المتداولة و النسبة المقبولة لها هى 2:1 او 200% 
2015 كانت النسبة 281.32%
2014 كانت النسبة 320.74%
نسبة التغير -12.29% 
رغم نسبة التغير السالبة الا ان النسب مازالت لدى القيمة المقبولة و دى بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى  
15_النسبة السريعة 
وهى قدرة الاصول المتداولة عل ىتغطية الالتزامات المتداولة دون الحاجة لأستخدام المخزون و القيمة المقبولة لهذه النسبة هى 1:1 او 100% 
2015 كانت النسبة 189%
2014 كانت النسبة 212.03%
نسبة التغير هى -11.09% 
رغم ان نسبة التغير سالبة الا ان النسب مازالت فى إطار المقبول و دة بيعتبر مؤشر إيجابى 
*نسب التشغيل 
16_معدل دوران الاصول
و هو قدرة الشركة على تجديد اصولها و هنا مؤشر سلبى رغم صغر النسبة و هى -1% 
17_معدل دوران الاصول الثابتة 
وهى قدرة الشركة على تجديد اصولها الثابتة كالعقارات و السيارات و غيرها من الاصول الثابتة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بنسبة 13% 
فى النهاية ينصح بالشراء زى ما قولت فى الاول رغم بعض النسب السلبية الا ان المؤشرات الايجابية أكثر و أقوى و مشجعة أكثر على الشراء

----------


## MAJEDALMALKI

اتوقع الصعود له

----------


## islam22

سهم بنك البركة-مصر SAUD  
ينصح بالشراء فى السهم لعدة اسباب هوضحها كالاتى 
اولا الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم و البنك 
أرتفاع أرباح البنك للضعف بالربع الاول من العام الحالى 
زيادة رأسمال البنك عن طريق اسهم مجانية و البورصة توافق على الاجراء 
دى تعتبر أخبار ايجابية و تشجع على الشراء 
هنروح للتحليل الفنى للسهم    
بنلاحظ تكون شمعة إيجابية خضراء و اتجاه السهم للصعود بعد ما أرتد من مستوى دعم قوى و دة سبب مشجع على الشراء 
ممكن نضع أهادف سعرية 
الهدف الاول عن سعر 9.50 جنيه
الهدف الثانى عند سعر 10.00 جنية 
دلوقتى هنروح للتحليل المالى للبنك 
1_الايرادات
زاتد بنسبة 18.14% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاط البنك الى بيؤدى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 17.55% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة الايرادات و تقليل المصروفات مما ادى لتحقيق صافى ربح 
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بنسبة 12.13% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على دخول أحد المستثمرين الجدد للبنك او زيادة قيمة ما يمكله مستثمرى البنك من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 29.71% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ضم البنك لأصول جديدة  
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 30.83% و دة مؤشر سلبى لان لو لم يستطع البنك أستخدام الالتزامات دى بالطريقة الصحيحة هتؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و تحقيق صافى خسارة 
6_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 9.86% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع حصة السهم من ارباح البنك 
7_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الارباح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى لأن النسبة سالبة و هى -12.77% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيستغرقها السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الارباح 
8_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر البنك و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان القيمة زادت بنسبة 4.80% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر البنك 
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر البنك و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -10.44% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر البنك  
10_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال البنك لأصوله فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -9.37%  
11_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
وهو استغلال البنك لممتلكات مساهميه فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 4.83% 
12_النقدية/رأس المال
وهو مفتاح السيولة فى البنك و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 58.76%  
فى النهاية زى ما قولت فى الاول ينصح بالشراء فى السهم لأن المؤشرات الايجابية أقوى و تشجع أكثر على الشراء و المؤشرات السلبية تأثيرها قليل

----------


## islam22

سهم بنك التعمير و الاسكان HDBK  
ينصح بالشراء فى السهم لعدد من الاسباب هوضحها كالاتى 
اولا الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم 
زيادة الارباح المجمعة الى 218 مليون جنية 
أرتفاع الارباح الى 17% خلال الربع الاول  
يهدف البنك لزيادة قيمة القروض للمشروعات الصغيرة الى 20% "مما يعنى وجود سيولة كافية لهذه الزيادة" 
كل الاخبار إيجابية و تشجع على الشراء 
هنروح للتحليل الفنى   
هنلاحظ تكون شمعة حمراء و اتجاه السهم للهبوط و لكنه هيقابل مستوى دعم لذلك يجب الانتظار اذا ارتد منه و اتجه للصعود مرة اخرى يبقى مؤشر قوى للشراء  
ثالثا هنروح للتحليل المالى للننك  
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 35.81% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة نشاط البنك الؤدى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح
زاد بنسبة 60.44% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل المصروفات و زيادة الايرادات مما ادى لتحقيق صافى ربح 
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 10.08% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على دخول أحد المستثمرين الجدد للبنك او ربما زيادة قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى البنك من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 19.24% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ضم البنك لأصول جديدة لحيازته 
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 20.32% و دة مؤشر سلبى لأنه لو لم يتم أستخدام الاتلزامات جيدا ربما تؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و تحولها لصافى خسارة 
6_ربحية السهم 
و هو نصيب السهم م نربح البنك و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان لنسبة زادت بقيمة 60.44% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع حصة السهم فى ارباح البنك 
7_مضاعف الربحية 
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الارباح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -46.54% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيستغرقها السهم فى مضافعة ربحيته  
8_القيمة الدفترية 
و هو قيمة السهم فى دفاتر البنك و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 10.08% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر البتك  
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر البنك و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -14.24% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر البنك 
10_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال البنك لأصوله فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 34.56%  
11_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هى أستغلال البنك لممتلكات مساهميه فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 45.75%  
12_النقدية/رأس المال 
و هو مفتاح السيولة فى البنك و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 33.09%  
فى النهاية زى ما وضحت فى الاول و نصحت بالشراء هنصح تانى بالشراء بس ننتظر الاول لما نشوف هل هيرتد السهم من مستوى الدعم و يصحح اتجاهه صعودا ام هيكمل هبوط

----------


## islam22

سهم بنك قطر الوطنى - الاهلى QNBA  
ينصح بالشراء ف ىالسهم لعدة أسباب هقوم بتوضيحها كالاتى 
اولا الاخبار المتعلقة بالبنك و السهم 
نمو الارباح للبنك ل 38% خلال الربه الاول 
زيادة رأس المال عن طريق أسهم مجانية 
دى تعتبر أخبار ايجابية تشجع على الشراء 
ثانيا هنروح للتحليل الفنى    
هنلاحظ تكون شمعة إيجابية و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر بيشجع على الشراء و كمان السهم مرتد من مستوى دعم قوى و دة سبب أخر مشجع على الشراء  
ممكن نضع أهداف سعرية عند  
الهدف الاول عند 35.50 جنيه
الهدف الثانى عند 36.25 جنية  
ثالثا هنروح للتحليل المالى للبنك 
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 30.69% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاط البنك مما ادى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 37.64% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل المصروفات و زيادة الايرادات مما أدى لتحقيق صافى ربح 
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسةب 25.66% و دة مؤشر إجيابى بيدل على دخول احد المستثمرين الجدد للبنك او ربما زيادة قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى البنك من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول 
زادت بنسبة 28.54% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة اصول البنك  
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 28.92% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه لو لم يتم استخدامهم بطريقة صحيحة هيؤدى الى زيادة المصروفات و تحقيق صافى خسارة 
6_ربحية السهم
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انه زاد بنسبة 19.68% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع حصة السهم من ارباح البنك 
7_مضاعف الربحية 
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -8.49% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيضاعف فيها السهم نصيبه من الارباح 
8_القيمة الدفترية 
و هو قيمة السهم فى دفاتر البنك و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بنسبة 9.27% و دة بيدل على أرتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر البنك 
9_مضافع القيمة الدفترية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر البنك و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -4.76% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة المستغلة فى مضافعقة السهم لقيمته فى الدفاتر  
10_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال البنك لأصوله فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 7.08%  
11_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
و هو استغلال البنك لممتلكات مساهميه فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 9.53%  
12_النقدية/رأس المال 
و هو مفتاح السيولة فى البنك و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -23% 
فى النهاية رغم نسبة السيولة السلبية الا انه ينصح بالشراء فى السهم زى ما وضحت فى الاول

----------


## islam22

سهم بنك فيصل الاسلامى المصرى FAIT 
ينصح بالانتظار قبل الشراء لبعض الامور هوضحها كالاتى 
اولا الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم و البنك  
ارتفاع حجم اعمال البنك بنسبة 3.9% بنهاية يونيو 
أرتفاع ارباح البنك فى الربع الاول الى 39.5%  
عمومية البنك تقر توزيع ارباح و اسهم مجانية  
دى كلها اخبار ايجابية تشجع على الشراء 
التحليل الفنى للسهم   
نلاحظ ان الاتجاه عرضى يعنى مش موضح هل هيتجه صعودا ام هيتحول للهبوط لذلك يجب الانتظار لحين وضوح اتجاه السهم 
ثالثا التحليل المالى للبنك 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 20.16% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاط البنك المؤدى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح
زاد بنسبة 20.95% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل المصروفات و زيادة الايرادات مما أدى لتحقيق صافى ربح 
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بنسبة 15.23% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على انضمام احد المستثمرين الجدد للبنك او ربما زيادة قيمة ما يملكه مستثمرى البنك من ممتلكات 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 10.79% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ضم البنك أصول جديدة بحوزته 
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 10.43% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه لو لم يتمم استخدامها بطريقة صحيحة هيؤدى الى زيادة المصروفات و بالتالى التأثير على صافى الربح 
6_ربحية السهم 
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 20.95% و دة بيدل على زيادة حصة السهم من ربح البنك 
7_مضاعف الربحية 
و هى الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح البنك و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -8.11% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بتتحول فيها ارباح السهم للضعف 
8_القيمة الدفترية
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر البنك و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 15.23% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر البنك 
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هى المدة الى بيضاعف فيها السهم قيمته فى دفاتر البنك و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 11.11% و دة بيدل على طول المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى الدفاتر 
10_العائد على الاصول
 وهو استغلال البنك لأصوله فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 9.17%  
11_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال البنك لممتلكات مساهميه فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 4.96%  
12_النقدية/رأس المال
و هى مفتاح السيولة فى البنك و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث انها قلت بقيمة -8.43%  
فى النهاية زى ما قولت فى الاول يفضل الانتظار حتى يتم وضوح اتجاه السهم العام و يصحح البنك من المؤشرات السلبية الموجودة

----------


## islam22

سهم بنك الاتحاد الوطنى - مصر UNBE 
ينصح بالشراء فى السهم للاسباب الاتية 
اولا الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم و البنك 
ارتفاع ارباح البنك ل 28% خلال الربع الثانى من العام المالى 
زيادة رأس المال عن طريق توزيع  اسهم مجانية 
دى تعتبر أخبار ايجابية تشجع على الشراء 
ثانيا التحليل الفنى للسهم   
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة إيجابية و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء 
ثالثا التحليل المالى للبنك 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 53.57% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاطات البنك و التى ادت لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح
زاد بنسبة 153.60% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل المصروفات و زيادة الايرادات مما أدى لتحقيق صافى ربح 
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بنسبة 8.37% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على دخول احد المستثمرين الجدد للبنك او ربما زيادة قيمة ممتلكات مساهمى البنك 
4_الاصول 
زادت بنسبة 35.89% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ضم البنك أصول جديدة لحيازته  
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 41.27% و دة مؤشر سلبى نظرا لكبر النسبة و ثانيا لأنه ممكن تستخدم بطريق خطأ فيؤدى دة لزيادة المصروفات و تحقيق صافى خسارة 
6_ربحية السهم
و هى نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث انها زادت بقيمة 26.80% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع حصة السهم من ارباح البنك 
7_مضاعف الربحية
و هو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الارباح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -44.13% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيتحول فيها نصيب السهم من الارباح للضعف  
8_القيمة الدفترية 
قلت بنسبة -45.81% و دة مؤشر ظاهريا سلبى لكن بالرجوع للقوائم المالية هنلاقى ان عدد الاسهم زاد مما ادى لأنخفاض القيمة الدفترية فدة يعتبر فى هذه الحالة مؤشر إيجابى 
ملحوظة
" عدد الاسهم 2015 254,800,000 "
" عدد الاسهم 2014 127,400,000 " 
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
و هو القوت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر البنك و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -64.58% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم لتتحول قيمته للضعف فى دفاتر البنك 
10_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استغلال البنك لأصوله فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 86.61%  
 11_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال البنك لممتلكات مساهميه فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 134.01%  
12_النقدية/رأس المال
و هو مفتاح السيولة فى البنك و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 35.47%  
فى النهاية ينصح بالشراء فى السهم زى ما وضحت فى الاول لوجود مؤشرات ايجابية قوية تشجع على الشراء

----------


## علاءالحمدان

ماشاء الله البورصة المصرية تحترم التحليل جدا

----------


## ro7eg

مجهود تشكر عليه

----------


## islam22

> مجهود تشكر عليه

 جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا على المتابعة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## hema007

موضوع بصراحة مفيد جداً  
أتمنى منك الإستمرار يا أخ إسلام  
الموضوع بجد مفيد لكل مهتم بالبورصة المصرية . 
متابع معاك أكيد إن شاء الله . 
و بالتوفيق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## islam22

سهم بنك ابو ظبى الاسلامى_مصر ADIB  
لا ينصح بالشراء فى السهم لعدة اسباب و هى 
اولا التحليل الفنى للسهم   
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة ايجابية خضراء و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء 
ثانيا التحليل المالى للبنك 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 10.55% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء حيث انه بيدل على تحسن نشاط البنك المؤدى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح
قل بنسبة -16.03% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على رغم من زيادة الايرادات الا ان المصروفات كانت أكتر فدة حقق صافى خسارة 
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بنسبة 18.28% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على دخول أحد المستثمرين الجدد للبنك او ربما زيادة قيمة ممتلكات مساهمى البنك 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 20.72% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة ممتلكات و اصول البنك 
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 20.85% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه لو لم يستطع البنك الاستفادة منه بالطريقة الصحيحة هيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و بالتالى تحقيق صافى خسارة 
6_ربحية السهم
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -16.03% و دة بيدل على انخفاض حصة السهم من الارباح 
7_مضاعف الربحية
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -18.93% و دة بيدل على قلة الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف ارباحه 
8_القيمة الدفترية
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر البنك و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 18.28% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر البنك 
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر البنك و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -31.93% و دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيضاعف فيها السهم قيمته فى دفاتر البنك 
10_العائد على الاصول
و هو استغلال البنك لأصوله فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيق ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -30.45% 
11_العائد على حقوق الملكية
وهو استغلال ممتلكات مساهمى البنك لتحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -29.01% 
12_النقدية/رأس المال
وهو مفتاح السيولة فى البنك و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة 2.08% 
فى النهاية ينصح بالانتظار و عدم الشراء حتى يصحح البنك من المؤشرات السلبية الموجودة

----------


## hema007

تسلم أيدك يا باشا 
فعلاً سهم بنك أبو ظبي مؤشراته مش قوية للشراء حتى فنياً لسة شوية 
ياريت لو تعرف تجيبلنا أحجام الفوليوم على اليومي لأنها في الأسهم قوية جداً 
و كل الخبراء بيعتمدوا في الأسهم على بيانات الفوليوم بشكل أساسي في التحليل . 
و بالتوفيق يا كبير و اكيد متابع معاك إن شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## hazem321

في رايك ما الوقت المناسب لدخول السوق مع توقع لعمليات جني ارباح في الفترة القادمة بعد الصعود و ما الاسهم التي يمكن الدخول بها الان

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة مصر للالومنيوم (EGAL) 
ينصح بالانتظار و دة للأسباب الاتية 
أولا الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم و الشركة 
البورصة تقر زيادة رأس المال للشركة و دة يعتبر خبر إيجابى لان زيادة رأس المال بيفتح الطريق لزيادة الاستثمارات و بالتالى زيادة الايرادات و الارباح لو تمت الاستثمارات بالطريقة الصحيحة  
ثانيا التحليل الفنى للسهم    
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة حمراء سلبية و إتجاه السهم للهبوط و نرى من التحليل انهلا ينصح بالشراء لأن السعر ممكن يهبط و يصل ل 133 ج لذلك ينصح بالانتظار  
ثالثا التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 81.67% و دة مؤشر إيجابى لانه بيدل على تحسن نشاط الشركة مما أدى لزيادة الايرادات . 
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 1942.60% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقلل الشركة للمصروفات و الايرادات زادت مما أدى لزيادة نسبة الربح  
3_حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 37.50% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ضم الشركة لممتلكات جديدة لصالحها او ان قيمة ما يساهم به مالكيها زادت  
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 34.56% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة ما تملكه الشركة من أصول و ممتلكات . 
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 25.94% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه ممكن يؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و بالتالى التأثير السلبى على الايرادات و صافى الربح 
6_المخزون 
زاد بنسبة 30.57% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع او التصرف فى مخزونها . 
7_ربحية السهم
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و و هنا النسبة زادت بقيمة 104.26% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة نصيب السهم من ارباح الشركة 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الربح و هنا النسبة سلبية و هى -42.31% و دة مؤشر إيجابى لانه دة بيدل على قصر المدة الى بيحتاجها السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الارباح . 
9_القيمة الدفترية
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -86.25% و دة بيدل على انخفاض قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة . 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
وهو الوقت الى بيضاعف فيه السهم قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سلبية  و هى -88.22% و دة بيدل على مضاعفة السهم قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة فى وقت قصير . 
11_العائد على الاصول
وهو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى زيادة الايرادات و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 1417.98%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال الشركة ممتلكات مساهميها فى زيادة الايرادات و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 1385.49%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال
و هو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 159.27%  
فى النهاية المؤشرات المالية قوية و لكن يجب إنتظار التحليل الفنى حتى يتحول الاتجاه صاعد و يخرج من الحالة السلبية

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة المجموعة المصرية العقارية (AREH) 
ينصح بالشراء و دة للأسباب الى هوضحها  
اولا التحليل الفنى للسهم   
يظهر التحليل الفنى للسهم تكون شمعة إيجابية خضراء و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء  
ثانيا التحليل المالى للشركة  
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 203.80% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاط الشركة مما ادى لزيادة الايرادات . 
2_صافى الربح
زاد بنسبة 205.87% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة الايرادات و تقليل المصروفات مما أدى لزيادة فى صافى الربح . 
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بنسبة 25.81% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة ممتلكات الشركة او زيادة قيمة ما يملكه مساهمى الشركة . 
4_إجمالى الاصول
قل بنسبة -2.03% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه بيدل على بيع الشركة لجزء من اصولها و لكنه ممكن يتحول لمؤشر إيجابى لو استخدمت الشركة العائد من بيع الاصول فى تقليل الالتزامات . 
5_الالتزامات
قلت بنسبة -9.38% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قدرة الشركة على تقليل حقوق الغير عليها . 
6_المخزون
قل بنسبة -31.48% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قدرة الشركة على بيع مخزونها و التخلص منه . 
7_ربحية السهم 
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 205.87% و دة بيدل على زيادة نصيب السهم من الارباح . 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الارباح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سلبية و هى -47.29% و دة بيدل على ان المدة الى بيضاعف فيها السهم نصيبه من الربح قصيرة او قليلة . 
9_القيمة الدفترية
و هو قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 25.81% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيضاعف فيه السهم قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 61.22% و دة بيدل على طول مدة مضاعفة السهم لقيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول
و هو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 212.21%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال الشركة لممتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 143.13% 
13_النقدية/رأس المال
وهو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 18.98% 
فى النهاية المؤشرات الايجابية أقوى و التحليل الفنى يدعم الشراء زى ما قولت فى الاول

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة المالية و الصناعية المصرية (EFIC) 
ينصح بالشراء فى السهم للاسباب الاتية 
اولا التحليل الفنى للسهم    
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة حمراء سلبية و اتجاه السهم للهبوط و دة مؤشر سلبى لا يشجع على الشراء 
ثانيا التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 127.23% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاط الشركة المسبب لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح
زاد بنسبة 37.82% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقليل المصروفات و زيادة الايرادات مما ادى لتحيقي صافى ربح 
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بنسبة 4.82% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة قيمة ممتلكات مساهمى الشركة او دخول احد المستثمرين الجدد للشركة 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 2.61% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ضم الشركة لأصول جديدة لحيازتها 
5_الالتزامات
قلت بنسبة -0.32% و دة مؤشر إيجابى رغم صغر النسبة الا انه بيدل على قدرة الشركة على تقليل ما للغير عليها من حقوق و التزامات 
6_المخزون
زاد بنسبة صغيرة و هى 0.42% و دة لا يعتبر مؤشر سلبى لان النسبة صغيرة و تعتبر غير مؤثرة 
7_ربحية السهم
و هو نصيب السهم من ربح الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 37.82% و دة بيدل على زيادة حصة السهم من ارباح الشركة 
8_مضاعف الربحية
وهو الوقت الى بيستغرقه السهم ليتحول نصيبه من الربح للضعف و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سلبية و هى -29.32% و دة بيدل على المدة القصيرة الى بتتحول فيها ارباح السهم للضعف 
9_القيمة الدفترية
وهو قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 4.82% و دة بيدل على زيادة قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سلبية و هى 
-2.59% و دة بيدل على قصر مدة مضاعفة السهم لقيمته الدفترية 
11_العائد على الاصول
و هو استغلال الشركة أصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 34.32%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال الشركة للمتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 31.48% 
13_النقدية/رأس المال
وهو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 85.33% 
فى النهاية رغم المؤشر السلبى للتحليل الفنى الا انه زى ما قولت ينصح بالشراء لانه المؤشرات الايجابية اقوى و أكثر تأثيرا من السلبية

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة الاسكندرية للزيوت المعدنية اموك (AMOC) 
ينصح بالشراء فى الشركة للأسباب الاتية 
اولا التحليل الفنى للسهم    
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة حمراء و اتجاة السهم للهبوط و دة مؤشر سلبى لا يشجع على الشراء 
ثانيا التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 247.89% و دة مؤشر إيجابى يدل على زيادة نشاطات الشركة الى بتؤدى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح
زاد بنسبة 152.76% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تراجع المصروفات و زيادة الايرادات 
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بنسبة 23.94% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة قيمة ممتلكات مساهمى الشركة او دخول احد المستثمرين الجدد للشركة 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 92.19% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على ضم الشركة أصول جديدة لحيازتها 
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 305.74% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه لو لم تسطع الشركة استخادمه بطريقة صحيحة هيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و بالتالى التأثير السلبى على صافى الربح 
6_ربحية السهم
وهو نصيب السهم من الربح وهنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 152.76% و دة بيدل على زيادة نصيب السهم من ارباح الشركة 
7_مضاعف الربحية
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من قيمة الارباح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -25.77% و دة بيدل على ان المدة الى بيضاعف السهم نصيبه من الارباح قصيرة 
8_القيمة الدفترية
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 23.94% و دة بيدل على زيادة قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة إيدابية و هى 87.63% و دة بيدل على طول مدة مضاعفة السهم لقيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_العائد على الاصول
و هو استخدام الشركة لاصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 31.52%  
11_العائد على حقوق الملكية
وهو استخدام الشركة لممتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 10.94%  
12_النقدية/رأس المال
وهو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 292.94% 
فى النهاية رغم المؤشر السلبى الى بيظهره التحليل الفنى الا انه ينصح بالشراء فى السهم

----------


## islam22

سهم اوراسكوم للتنمية (ORHD) 
لا ينصح بالشراء فى السهم للأسباب الاتية 
اولا التحليل الفنى للسهم    
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة خضراء و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء 
ثانيا التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
قلت بنسبة -17.89% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على تراجع النشاطات الى بتزيد من ايرادات الشركة  
2_صافى الربح
قل بنسبة -342.34% و دة مؤشر سلبى لانه بيدل على زيادة المصروفات و تراجع الايرادات أدى لحدوث صافى خسارة  
3_حقوق الملكية
قلت بنسبة -41.51% و دة مؤشر سلبى حيث انه بيدل على تراجع قيمة ممتلكات مساهمى الشركة او ربما خروج احد المستثمرين من الشركة 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 21.80% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة ما تملكه الشركة من اصول  
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 57.46% و دة مؤشر سلبى لان لو لم تسطع الشركة استخدامه بطريقة صحيحة هيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات وبالتالى زيادة فى صافى الخسارة 
6_المخزون
قل بنسبة -9.21% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على قدرة الشركة على بيع مخزونها  
7_ربحية السهم
وهو نصيب السهم من الارباح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -342.34% و دة بيدل على تراجع حصة السهم من الارباح 
8_مضاعف الربحية
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الارباح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -139.04% و دة بيدل على قصر مدة مضاعفة السهم لنصيبه من الارباح 
9_القيمة الدفترية
وهو قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -41.51% و دة بيدل على تراجع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة  
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
وهو الوقت الي بيضاعف فيه السهم قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة وهنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة سلبية و هى -5.39% و دة بيدل على قصر مدة مضاعفة السهم قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول 
و هو استخدام الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -298.97% 
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية
وهو استخدام الشركة لممتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -514.29% 
13_النقدية/رأس المال
وهو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 9% 
فى النهاية لا ينصح بالشراء فى السهم و ذلك لأن المؤشارت السلبية أقوى و أكثر تأثيرا من المؤشرات الايجابية

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة الاسماعيلية الجديدة للتطوير و التنمية العمرانية (IDRE) 
لا ينصح بالشراء فى السهم و ذلك للأسباب الاتية 
اولا التحليل الفنى للسهم   
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكون شمعة ايجابية خضراء و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء 
ثانيا التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 7.85% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء حيث انه بيدل على تحسن نشاط البنك المؤدى لزيادة الايرادات  
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 2.77% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تقلل الشركة للمصروفات و الايرادات زادت مما أدى لزيادة نسبة الربح 
3_حقوق الملكية
قلت بنسبة -0.69% و دة مؤشر سلبى بيدل على نقص ممتلكات الشركة او تراجع قيمة ما يملكه مساهمى الشركة . 
4_إجمالى الاصول
زاد بنسبة 0.02% و دة مؤشر ايجابى لانه بيدل على ضم الشركة لأصول جديدة لحيازتها رغم صغر قيمة الزيادة النسبية 
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 26.26% و دة مؤشر سلبى لان لو الشركة ما قدرتش تستغل الالتزامات بطريقة صحيحة هيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و بالتالى التأثير السلبى على صافى الربح 
6_ربحية السهم 
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -2.77% و دة بيدل على تراجع نصيب السهم من الارباح . 
7_مضاعف الربحية 
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الارباح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 35.87% و دة بيدل على ان المدة الى بيضاعف فيها السهم نصيبه من الربح كبيرة او طويلة. 
8_القيمة الدفترية
و هو قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبةقلت بقيمة -0.69% و دة بيدل على تراجع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيضاعف فيه السهم قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 32.11% و دة بيدل على طول مدة مضاعفة السهم لقيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_العائد على الاصول
و هو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -2.79%  
11_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال الشركة لممتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -2.10% 
12_النقدية/رأس المال
وهو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 57.37% 
فى النهاية ينصح بعدم الشراء و الانتظار حتى تصحح المؤشرات السلبية من اتجاهها و تتحول لمؤشرات إيجابية تشجع على الشراء

----------


## mohamad_zaky

مجهود جميل جدا ربنا يوفقك وفعلا تحليل ممتاز استمر

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة فيركيم مصر للاسمدة والكيماويات FERC 
ينصح بالشراء فى السهم و ذلك للأسباب الاتية 
اولا الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم  
ارتفاع ارباح الشركة ب 120% و دة مؤشر إيجابي بيشجع على الشراء  
ثانيا التحليل الفنى للسهم   
يظهر التحليل الفنى تكوين شمعة خضراء صاعدة و دة مؤشر إيجابي بيشجع على الشراء  
ثالثا التحليل المالي للشركة  
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 19.22% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاط الشركة مما ادى لزيادة الايرادات .  
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 128.45% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة الايرادات و تقليل المصروفات مما أدى لزيادة فى صافى الربح .  
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بنسبة 42.22% و دة يعتبر مؤشر إيجابي حيث انه بيدل على زيادة مساهمي الشركة لممتلكاتهم فى الشركة او ارتفاع قيمة ممتلكات مساهمي الشركة 
4_الاصول
قلت بنسبة -8.97% و دة رغم ان النسبة سلبية الا انها ممكن تعتبر مؤشر إيجابي لانه ممكن الشركة تبيع بعض من اصزلها لتقليل او سداد جزء من الالتزامات  
5_الالتزامات
قلت بنسبة -26.36% و دة يعتبر مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان الشركة لديها القدرة على تقليل ما علها من ألتزامات للغير  
6_المخزون
قل بنسبة -53.26% و دة مؤشر إيجابي بيدل على قدرة الشركة على بيع مخزونها   
7_ربحية السهم    
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 128.45% و دة بيدل على زيادة نصيب السهم من الارباح .    
8_مضاعف الربحية    
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الارباح و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -45.70% و دة بيدل على قصر مدة مضاعفة السهم لنصيبه من الربح   
9_القيمة الدفترية 
و هو قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 42.22% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيضاعف فيه السهم قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبى حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 24.04% و دة بيدل على طول مدة مضاعفة السهم لقيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول
و هو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 150.97%  
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال الشركة لممتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 60.63% 
13_النقدية/رأس المال
وهو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 359.97% 
فى النهاية المؤشرات الايجابية أقوى و التحليل الفنى يدعم الشراء زى ما قولت فى الاول لذلك ينصح بالشراء

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة بالم هيلز للتعمير ش م م PHDC 
ينصح بالشراء فى السهم و ذلك للاتى 
اولا التحليل الفنى للسهم   
يظهر التحليل الفنى للسهم تكون شمعة إيجابية خضراء و اتجاه السهم للصعود و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء 
ثانيا التحليل المالى للشركة 
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة12.41% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على تحسن نشاط الشركة مما ادى لزيادة الايرادات . 
2_صافى الربح 
زاد بنسبة 0.76% و دة مؤشر إيجابى رغم صغر النسبة الا انه يشجع على الشراء 
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بنسبة 27.29% و دة يعتبر مؤشر إيجابي حيث انه بيدل على زيادة مساهمي الشركة لممتلكاتهم فى الشركة او ارتفاع قيمة ممتلكات مساهمي الشركة 
4_الاصول
زاد بنسبة 18.62% و دة يعتبر مؤشر إيجابي حيث انه بيدل على قدرة الشركة علي زيادة ممتلكاتها و الاصول التى تمتلكها  
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 15.77% و دة مؤشر سلبي لانه لو لم تستطع الشركة الوفاء بالالتزامات ممكن تؤدى الي زيادة المصروفات و بالتالي التأثير على صافي الربح و الايرادات  
6_ربحية السهم 
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 0.76% و دة بيدل على زيادة نصيب السهم من الارباح . 
7_مضاعف الربحية 
وهو الوقت الى بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الارباح و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -44.52% و دة بيدل على قصر مدة مضاعفة السهم لنصيبه من الربح 
8_القيمة الدفترية
و هو قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 27.29% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الى بيضاعف فيه السهم قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مهنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -44.10% و دة بيدل على قصر مدة مضاعفة السهم لقيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
10_العائد على الاصول
و هو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبي حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -15.06% 
11_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال الشركة لممتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبي حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -20.84% 
12_النقدية/رأس المال
وهو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 27.54% 
فى النهاية المؤشرات الايجابية أقوى و التحليل الفنى يدعم الشراء زى ما قولت فى الاول لذلك ينصح بالشراء

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة القابضة المصرية الكويتية EKHO (يتم التداول على السهم بالدولار) 
اولا الاخبار المتعلقة بالشركة  
30 مارس الجمعية العمومية تناقش توزيع ارباح و الاقتراح هو توزيع 5 سنتات للسهم 
ارباح الشركة فى 2018 95 مليون دولار و دة خبر إيجابي بيشجع على الشراء  
ثانيا التحليل الفني للسهم   
السهم مكون شمعة حمراء هابطة و دة مؤشر سلبي لا يشجع على الشراء لذلك يفضل الانتظار حتي يصحح السهم من اتجاهه 
ثالثا التحليل المالي للشركة 
1_الايرادات 
زادت بنسبة 32.46% و دة مؤشر إيجابي بيدل على تحسن نشاط الشركة مما أدى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافي الربح
زاد بنسبة 6.42% و دة مؤشر إيجابي بيدل على تقليل الشركة لمصروفاتها و زيادة إرادتها مما أدى لزيادة صافي الربح 
3_إجمالي حقوق الملكية 
زادت بنسبة 3.20% و دة مؤشر إيجابي بيدل على زيادة قيمة ممتلكات مساهمي الشركة او انضمام مساهم جديد للشركة 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 6.34% و دة مؤشر إيجابي بيدل على زيادة الشركة لأصولها  
5_الالتزامات 
زادت بنسبة 12.38% و دة مؤشر سلبي لان الشركة لو لم تستطع استغلاله بطريقة مناسبة هيؤدى لزيادة المصروفات و بالتالي التأثير على صافي الربح و الايرادات 
6_المخزون
زاد بنسبة 27.26% و دة مؤشر سلبي حيث انه بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع مخزونها  
7_ربحية السهم 
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 6.42% و دة مؤشر إيجابي بيدل على زيادة نصيب السهم من ربح الشركة 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
وهو الوقت الي بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من ربح الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبي حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 42.42% و دة بيدل على طول مدة مضاعفة السهم لنصيبه من الارباح 
9_القيمة الدفترية 
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 3.20% و دة بيدل على زيادة قيمة السهم فى دفاترا لشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
و هو الوقت الي بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبي حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 51.56% و دة بيدل على طول مدة مضاعفة السهم لقيمته فى دفاتر الشركة 
11_العائد على الاصول
و هو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 0.07% 
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
وهو استغلال الشركة لمملتكات مساهميها و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 3.12%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال
وهى مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة وهنا مؤشر سلبي حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -0.15%  
فى النهاية يفضل الانتظار حتي يصحح السهم من اتجاهه الهابط و يعود للصعود مرة أخرى

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة الصناعات الكيماوية المصرية EGCH 
لا ينصح بالشراء للأسباب الاتية 
اولا التحليل الفنى للسهم   
السهم مكون شمعة خضراء و متجه للصعود و دة يعتبر مؤشر إيجابي و بيشجع على الشراء 
ثانيا التحليل المالي للشركة 
1_الايرادات
قلت بنسبة -6.05% و دة مؤشر سلبي حيث انه بيدل على تراجع نشاط الشركة مما ادى لتقليل الايرادات 
2_صافي الربح
قل بقيمة -51.91% و دة مؤشر سلبي حيث انه بيدل على زيادة المصروفات و تقليل الايرادات مما ادى لحدوث صافي خسارة  
3_حقوق الملكية
زدت بنسبة 11.46% و دة مؤشر إيجابي حيث انه بيدل على زيادة قيمة ممتلكات مساهمي الشركة او انضمام احد المستثمرين الجدد للشركة 
4_الاصول
زادت بنسبة 114.30% و دة مؤشر إيجابي لانه رغم تراجع الايرادات و صافي الربح الا ان الشركة قدرت تضم اصول جديدة لحياوتها 
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 2046.22% و دة مؤشر سلبي و لا يشجع على الشراء لان النسبة كبيرة جدا  
6_المخزون
زاد بنسبة 29.65% و دة مؤشر سلبي حيث انه بيدل على عدم قدرة الشركة على بيع مخزونها 
7_ربحية السهم
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر سلبي حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -51.91% و دة بيدل على ترجع نصيب السهم من ارباح الشركة 
8_مضاعف الربحية 
وهو الوقت الي بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الارباح و هنا مؤشر سلبي حيث ان النسبة موجبة و هى 81.02% و دة بيدل على طول مدة مضاعفة السهم لنصيبه من الارباح 
9_القيمة الدفترية
و هى قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 11.46% و دة بيدل على زيادة قيمة السهم فى دفاترا لشركة 
10_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية 
وهو الوقت الي بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -12.95% و دة بيدل على قصر مدة مضاعفة السهم لقيمته الدفترية 
11_العائد على الاصول
وهو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبي حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -77.56% 
12_العائد على حقوق الملكية 
وهو استغلال الشركة لممتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبي حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -56.86%  
13_النقدية/رأس المال
وهو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبي حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -97.98%  
فى النهاية لا ينصح بالشراء زى ما قلت لان المؤشرات السلبية اكثر و أكبر تأثيرا من الايجابية لذلك يفضل الانتظار و عدم الشراء

----------


## ms.eman

هل البورصة المصرية مميزة لاستثمار فيها

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة المجموعة المالية هيرميس HRHO 
ينصح بالشراء في السهم للاسباب الاتية 
اولا الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم 
هيرميس ضمن 15 بنك استثمار لإدارة طرح شركة ارامكو السعودية و دة يعتبر مؤشر إيجابي و دليل على الثقة فى قدرة الشركة علي ادارة المشاريع الكبيرة 
هيرميس مستشارا لطرح شركة هيليوس تاورز من جنوب افريقيا فى بورصة لندن 
ثانيا التحليل الفني للسهم   
التحليل الفني للسهم يظهر تكون شمعة حمراء و اتجاه السهم للهبوط و لكنه ليس مؤشر لعدم الشراء 
ثالثا التحليل المالي للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 129.16% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء حيث انه بيدل على تحسن نشاط الشركة المؤدى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح
زاد بنسبة 311.05% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة الايرادات و تقليل المصروفات مما أدى لزيادة فى صافى الربح . 
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بنسبة 5.05% و دة مؤشر ايجابي بيدل على زيادة مساهمي الشركة لممتلكاتهم او دخول احد المساهمين الجدد للشركة . 
4_إجمالي الاصول
زاد بنسبة 5.85% و دة مؤشر إيجابي بيدل علي ضم الشركة لأصول جديدة ليها. 
5_الالتزامات
قلت بنسبة -40.98% و دة مؤشر إيجابي بيدل على قدرة الشركة علي خفض ألتزاماتها تجاه الغير 
6_ربحية السهم
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 530.57% و دة بيدل على زيادة نصيب السهم من الارباح . 
7_مضاعف الربحية
وهو الوقت الي بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الارباح و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -84.68% و دة بيدل على قصر مدة مضاعفة السهم لأرباحه 
8_القيمة الدفترية
و هي قيمة السهم في دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 5.05% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
وهو الوقت الي بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -3.39% و دة بيدل على قصر مدة مضاعفة السهم لقيمته الدفترية 
10_العائد على الاصول
وهو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 287.92% 
11_العائد علي حقوق الملكية
وهو استغلال الشركة لممتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 302.86%. 
12_النقدية/رأس المال
و هو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبي حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -41.41% 
في النهاية زى ما قولت فى الاول ينصح بالشراء رغم وجود بعض المؤشرات السلبية الا ان تأثيرها مش قوي لذلك ينصح بالشراء

----------


## islam22

سهم شركة بايونيرز القابضة للأستثمارات المالية PIOH 
ينصح بالشراء في السهم للاسباب الاتية 
اولا الاخبار المتعلقة بالسهم 
سهم بايونيرز يستحوذ على ثلث سيولة البورصة في اخر الجلسات و دة مؤشر إيجابي بيدل على زيادة النشاط و الطلب على السهم 
ثانيا التحليل الفني للسهم   
رغم تكون شمعة حمراء هابطة الا ان السهم ارتد من مستوي دعم قوي و دة مؤشر إيجابي بيدعو للشراء 
ثالثا التحليل المالي للشركة 
1_الايرادات
زادت بنسبة 2.69% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيشجع على الشراء حيث انه بيدل على تحسن نشاط الشركة المؤدى لزيادة الايرادات 
2_صافى الربح
زاد بنسبة 311.05% و دة مؤشر إيجابى بيدل على زيادة الايرادات و تقليل المصروفات مما أدى لزيادة فى صافى الربح . 
3_حقوق الملكية
زادت بنسبة 23.89% و دة مؤشر ايجابي بيدل على زيادة مساهمي الشركة لممتلكاتهم او دخول احد المساهمين الجدد للشركة . 
4_إجمالي الاصول
زاد بنسبة 16.68% و دة مؤشر إيجابي بيدل علي ضم الشركة لأصول جديدة ليها. 
5_الالتزامات
زادت بنسبة 11.31% و دة مؤشر سلبي لانه لو لم تستطيع الشركة استغلالها بالطريقة الصحيحة هيؤدي لزيادة المصروفات و التأثير سلبا على الايرادات و صافي الربح 
6_ربحية السهم
و هو نصيب السهم من الربح و هنا مؤشر إيجابى حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 7.5% و دة بيدل على زيادة نصيب السهم من الارباح . 
7_مضاعف الربحية
وهو الوقت الي بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف نصيبه من الارباح و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -30.80% و دة بيدل على قصر مدة مضاعفة السهم لأرباحه 
8_القيمة الدفترية
و هي قيمة السهم في دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة زادت بقيمة 23.89% و دة بيدل على ارتفاع قيمة السهم فى دفاتر الشركة 
9_مضاعف القيمة الدفترية
وهو الوقت الي بيحتاجه السهم ليضاعف قيمته فى دفاتر الشركة و هنا مؤشر إيجابي حيث ان النسبة سالبة و هى -25.61% و دة بيدل على قصر مدة مضاعفة السهم لقيمته الدفترية 
10_العائد علي الاصول
و هو استغلال الشركة لأصولها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبي حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -7.87% 
11_العائد على حقوق الملكية
و هو استغلال الشركة لممتلكات مساهميها فى تحقيق ربح و هنا مؤشر سلبي حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -13.23% 
12_النقدية/رأس المال
و هو مفتاح السيولة فى الشركة و هنا مؤشر سلبي حيث ان النسبة قلت بقيمة -51.52% 
فى النهاية رغم وجود بعض المؤشرات السلبية الا ان تأثيرها ضعيف لذلك زى ما قلت فى الاول ينصح بالشراء فى السهم

----------


## hema007

ما شاء الله موضوع ممتاز بصراحة 
تحليلات متعوب عليها فعلا 
بارك الله فيك يا غالي 
متابع معاك ان شاء الله خاصة اني ناوي اركز مع الاسهم الفترة القادمة  :Regular Smile:

----------

